# CLOSED #63Workshop Part #2 LACE WORKSHOP WINTER WONDERLAND LACE SCARF WITH TLL.



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> I am very happy to open the 2nd lace workshop with TLL (Toni). She designed a beautiful lace scarf (*Winter Wonderland* we are honored indeed the have her teach her Winter Wonderland scarf. Her own design.
> 
> Toni has also been teaching the Basic Lace workshop which is still active and so this is a follow up using the patterns taught there to make this beautiful scarf designed by Toni for this workshop!
> 
> Welcome Toni!
> 
> PS . This class will start on Thursday morning.
> 
> *REQUIREMENTS*
> 
> Knitting Pattern BL Winter Wonderland Scarf/Shawl
> 
> After completing the projects for the Basic Lace Workshop, we will move on to making the Winter Wonderland Scarf/Shawl. This will give you an opportunity to use your new skills and have a beautiful accessory to wear afterword.
> 
> We will use these supplies:
> To show off the patterning of the lace in this scarf, I would recommend a tonal yarn (subtle color changes) or a yarn with a solid color.
> For the Scarf: 3 balls of sock yarn (fingering/2 or 3 ply) at 220 yds each would be 660 yards for the scarf. (That seems like it would be plenty. (I knit mine with sz 6 (4 mm).)
> 
> The shawl is 3x wider than the scarf. I am still working on the body of mine with size 5 and into the third ball of KnitPicks Glimmer lace weight yarn (440 yds/2 ounces each). [Ronie test knit this for me using lace weight (here in the US, most lace weights are 2 ply). She knit this off a spool, which she weighed and we figured it to be just under 4 ounces.] The larger the size needles you choose to use, the more yarn you will need.
> 
> 3 balls of 440 yards lace weight for the shawl (6 oz. or 1,320 yds)
> size 4, 5, or 6 circular needles (a minimum 24) - You will need 2 sets.
> 
> This Winter themed scarf/shawl is constructed using four charts.
> 
> Each of the two ends of the project use three of the charts. After knitting the second end, you will continue to the fourth chart to make the body of your scarf 20" - 30" long, or longer if you wish or until you almost run out of yarn. (Save enough to Kitchner the two ends together!)
> 
> We will use a wonderful Youtube video to learn how to do the Kitchener Stitch. Here is the link to follow for these simple and effective instructions:


----------



## Designer1234

*LADIES: WE WON'T BOTHER DOING A COUNT SO THERE IS NO NECESSITY TO POST I'M IN. Designer1234*.

If you are interested in taking the Basic Lace workshop in preparation for this one -- go to the following link and read from page one!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-323172-1.html


----------



## bgjcd

Stupid question: I have all the patterns for the Basic workshop. Have you posted the BL Winter Wonderland Scarf pattern yet?


----------



## TLL

bgjcd said:


> Stupid question: I have all the patterns for the Basic workshop. Have you posted the BL Winter Wonderland Scarf pattern yet?


LOL!!! I love it that you are so eager to get started!!! The pattern pieces are coming up next!!!


----------



## TLL

As is posted in Designers announcement, there are *four* charts that we will be using for this *Winter Wonderland* scarf/shawl. I will post them one at a time. They each have their own written instructions accompanying them on the pdf. Read them very carefully. Please feel free to ask your questions and, very importantly, enjoy your new skills!!!


----------



## TLL

The first chart will keep you busy for quite awhile, but here is the *Winter Wonderland Eyelet Border Chart #2* anyway. This chart will get used *twice on each end of your scarf/shawl*. The first time is after Snow on the Trees. The second time is after the Large Snowflake.


----------



## TLL

The third chart is the *Winter Wonderland Large Snowflake*.


----------



## chickkie

will you be posting a compilation of all the charts in one pattern, or is that up to us to do? It is so hard to go through the myriad of posts to find the charts when I am not on line every day. I have downloaded these first two but of course cannot start yet. Don't have the supplies and I have a shawl I have to finish first.


----------



## TLL

chickkie said:


> will you be posting a compilation of all the charts in one pattern, or is that up to us to do? It is so hard to go through the myriad of posts to find the charts when I am not on line every day. I have downloaded these first two but of course cannot start yet. Don't have the supplies and I have a shawl I have to finish first.


They are all going to be here shortly. We must have been posting at the same time. I am just about to post chart #4.


----------



## TLL

Here is the final chart, *Winter Wonderland Snowfall*. This is the body of the scarf. It continues right from the second end of the scarf/shawl. In other words, carefully follow the directions for the first end of your scarf. Set this end aside. Follow those very same directions all over again to knit your second end and continue on to this fourth chart for the body of your scarf.

Wonderful instructions here!!! This is the Youtube link to Kitchner Stitch:


----------



## TLL

Read carefully, count carefully, use your stitch markers and life lines. You will do great!!! Have fun! :thumbup:

And, please, ask questions.


----------



## tamarque

Toni--What a nice scarf. The details balance out so comfortably. Did I miss the anticipated length of the pattern?

Was just looking the online store Simply Sock Yarn which is located in Indiana. There is a KP thread on this store, too. They have some nice discounts of very good yarn for those interested.

http://www.simplysockyarn.com


----------



## craftyone51

Toni, what a beautiful scarf. It is going to be so fun knitting this. I'm soooo excited. Thanks to you and Designer1234, Shirley.


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> Toni--What a nice scarf. The details balance out so comfortably. Did I miss the anticipated length of the pattern?
> 
> Was just looking the online store Simply Sock Yarn which is located in Indiana. There is a KP thread on this store, too. They have some nice discounts of very good yarn for those interested.
> 
> http://www.simplysockyarn.com


Thank you, Tanya! I am glad you like it. The blue scarf that I did turned out to be 12" x 85". The body section is 30" long. The white shawl version is 24" x 70" with the body section being 20" long. I liked having the 30" body length for a looser wrap around my neck.

Thanks for the lead on the sock yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Toni, what a beautiful scarf. It is going to be so fun knitting this. I'm soooo excited. Thanks to you and Designer1234, Shirley.


Thank you, Susan! Have you cast on yet?


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> Thank you, Susan! Have you cast on yet?


I had, and then on Row 5, I realized that I didn't do the 4 beginning and end stitches in garter stitch, so I frogged and will start fresh tomorrow. I must be tired and it's bedtime. I'm so anxious to work on it, I hope I'll be able to go to sleep. I had everything else perfect. Duh!!!


----------



## kaixixang

Since my fancy acrylic I did my socks isn't separated...and I have at least 900+ yards of the sparkly cotton blend. I'll be starting this soon with one of my US 00 circulars. Now you know why I was trying to finish my pair of socks. Only so many 1.75mm circulars do I have. At least I'll know to get at least 1300-1400 yards for future shawl. Thanks.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> I had, and then on Row 5, I realized that I didn't do the 4 beginning and end stitches in garter stitch, so I frogged and will start fresh tomorrow. I must be tired and it's bedtime. I'm so anxious to work on it, I hope I'll be able to go to sleep. I had everything else perfect. Duh!!!


So close and yet so far. You will get it tomorrow. :thumbup:

The 4 garter stitches on either side of the main part of the scarf/shawl help to keep the sides from curling up. You will be glad that you started over.


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> Since my fancy acrylic I did my socks isn't separated...and I have at least 900+ yards of the sparkly cotton blend. I'll be starting this soon with one of my US 00 circulars. Now you know why I was trying to finish my pair of socks. Only so many 1.75mm circulars do I have. At least I'll know to get at least 1300-1400 yards for future shawl. Thanks.


You are going to have some really tiny stitches, Kaixixang. Wow!

*Just to double check, I am recommending size 4 (3.5 mm), size 5 (3.75 mm), or size 6 (4 mm) 24" circular needles for this project.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I tinked row 5 because I went by the chart which says slip 1 knit 2, Pass Slip Stitch Over and had too many stitches. The written instructions says to knit 2 tog. I did this and my stitch count came out right.


----------



## kaixixang

TLL said:


> You are going to have some really tiny stitches, Kaixixang. Wow!
> 
> *Just to double check, I am recommending size 4 (3.5 mm), size 5 (3.75 mm), or size 6 (4 mm) 24" circular needles for this project.


Okay...spare metal 3.5mm available--> for baby, DK, or worsted (the Sugar&Cream/similar brand blue cotton). I wanted a fine one for summer weight which is why I'm going for the Cotton blend or the 2000+ and 1000 yard Aunt Lydia's white cotton. Enough for two shawls on the pure cotton. Only a scarf for the blend...start small with the blend so I get a feel...and I have 4 matched 1.75mm needles. Not trying to escape the requirements...I need two matched for either side and I'm working on the dishcloths with my bamboo 3.5mm.


----------



## Diane D

TLL said:


> You are going to have some really tiny stitches, Kaixixang. Wow!
> 
> *Just to double check, I am recommending size 4 (3.5 mm), size 5 (3.75 mm), or size 6 (4 mm) 24" circular needles for this project.


so its up to us what size we want to use???

Just double-checking - the sts that we cast on are the 4 border sts included or not?


----------



## kaixixang

Diane D said:


> so its up to us what size we want to use???
> 
> Just double-checking - the sts that we cast on are the 4 border sts included or not?


Pretty much. In #1 and #4 say that you have to remember to place the marker after the 4th and before the final 4. This means you *HAVE-TO* remember to cast them on or your count will not be correct.


----------



## Normaedern

What a beautiful scarf pattern. Congratulations. You are brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D

kaixixang said:


> Pretty much. In #1 and #4 say that you have to remember to place the marker after the 4th and before the final 4. This means you *HAVE-TO* remember to cast them on or your count will not be correct.


thank you for feedback... so its 4 + 134 ( shawl) + 4 = 142 sts to cast on or 4 + 54 + 4 =62 sts for scarf to cast on


----------



## jscaplen

Diane D said:


> thank you for feedback... so its 4 + 134 ( shawl) + 4 = 142 sts to cast on or 4 + 54 + 4 =62 sts for scarf to cast on


No, it is *54* for the scarf & *134* for the shawl. This is written at the top of page 2 for chart 1...
*Scarf*: 4 garter edge + 3 balance + [2 repeats x 20] + 3 balance + 4 edge = *54 sts*
*Shawl*: 4 edge + 3 balance + [6 repeats x 20] + 3 balance + 4 edge = *134 sts*
The 4 edge stitches on each side are not included in the chart but they are included in the written instructions.

Your needle size will depend on the weight of yarn that you are using. For fingering weight, I generally use 4mm & for lace weight, either 3.5mm. It will depend on your particular tension. Some people use 3.5 for fingering. Kaixixang is using a fine yarn, if I understand correctly.


----------



## Diane D

jscaplen said:


> No, it is *54* for the scarf & *134* for the shawl. This is written at the top of page 2 for chart 1...
> *Scarf*: 4 garter edge + 3 balance + [2 repeats x 20] + 3 balance + 4 edge = *54 sts*
> *Shawl*: 4 edge + 3 balance + [6 repeats x 20] + 3 balance + 4 edge = *134 sts*
> The 4 edge stitches on each side are not included in the chart but they are included in the written instructions.
> 
> Your needle size will depend on the weight of yarn that you are using. For fingering weight, I generally use 4mm & for lace weight, either 3.5mm. It will depend on your particular tension. Some people use 3.5 for fingering. Kaixixang is using a fine yarn, if I understand correctly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: okay i must of misunderstood a previous comment where the lady said she did not add the 4sts when she starting knitting...


----------



## jscaplen

Diane D said:


> okay i must of misunderstood a previous comment where the lady said she did not add the 4sts when she starting knitting...


I think that she meant that she forgot to keep them in garter stitch - must have been knitting them on the RS & purling them on the WS.


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> Thank you, Tanya! I am glad you like it. The blue scarf that I did turned out to be 12" x 85". The body section is 30" long. The white shawl version is 24" x 70" with the body section being 20" long. I liked having the 30" body length for a looser wrap around my neck.
> 
> Thanks for the lead on the sock yarn. :thumbup:


Good length for a scarf--especially for us in northern winter climates.


----------



## kaixixang

Both the cotton blend and the Aunt Lydia's 100% are #10 bedspread weight...which is 0 on the cobweb (#-1) to #6/#7 weight scale. I have a moderate control of that size with US 00 (1.75mm), 0 (2mm), or 1 (2.25mm) which is in order 15, 14, 13 on the UK scale.

I know I can go lacier with the larger needles...but I'm a 30+ year veteran of crochet and prefer a close match to thread/yarn size. I'll only go up 2 sizes if I have to match someone else's stitches.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> No, it is *54* for the scarf & *134* for the shawl. This is written at the top of page 2 for chart 1...
> *Scarf*: 4 garter edge + 3 balance + [2 repeats x 20] + 3 balance + 4 edge = *54 sts*
> *Shawl*: 4 edge + 3 balance + [6 repeats x 20] + 3 balance + 4 edge = *134 sts*
> The 4 edge stitches on each side are not included in the chart but they are included in the written instructions.
> 
> Your needle size will depend on the weight of yarn that you are using. For fingering weight, I generally use 4mm & for lace weight, either 3.5mm. It will depend on your particular tension. Some people use 3.5 for fingering. Kaixixang is using a fine yarn, if I understand correctly.


Thank you, Jane, for jumping in over night here. Yes, the stitch count for casting on does include the garter edge stitches. I wanted the charts to be nice and big, so the garter stitches are not included on them but you will still do them once you have cast on.


----------



## TLL

Diane D said:


> so its up to us what size we want to use???
> 
> Just double-checking - the sts that we cast on are the 4 border sts included or not?


Yes. Ronie knit hers in size 4 and I am finishing mine in size 5. My blue scarf version was done in size 6. There will be different sizes of lace holes with the different sizes of needles. I don't mean for this to be confusing, but thought that it might help with availability of needles.

Yes, the 4 edge stitches are included in the cast on count (they are not shown on the chart). My thought was: once they are cast on and SM's are in place, you will remember to do them. I am sorry about the confusion there.


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...My thought was: once they are cast on and SM's are in place, you will remember to do them. I am sorry about the confusion there.


This is standard practice with charts. So it is good that novice chart-users get exposed to it here where feedback is readily available.


----------



## TLL

Normaedern said:


> What a beautiful scarf pattern. Congratulations. You are brilliant :thumbup:


Thank you so much, Norma!!!


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> This is standard practice with charts. So it is good that novice chart-users get exposed to it here where feedback is readily available.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51

jscaplen said:


> I think that she meant that she forgot to keep them in garter stitch - must have been knitting them on the RS & purling them on the WS.


That's exactly what I did. I know that garter stitch will keep the ends from curling. That's why I frogged it and now I'm back to row 5.


----------



## NanaW

What does 3 balance +(2 repeats x 20) +3 balance mean?
I can see it on the chart but wasn't sure what balance means.


----------



## TLL

NanaW said:


> What does 3 balance +(2 repeats x 20) +3 balance mean?
> I can see it on the chart but wasn't sure what balance means.


"Balance" is the needed number of stitches for the stitch pattern or to prepare for what is coming next. In this instance, I am preparing for the large snowflake that will be coming soon after this edge.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> That's exactly what I did. I know that garter stitch will keep the ends from curling. That's why I frogged it and now I'm back to row 5.


You are fast! :thumbup:


----------



## prairiewmn

Just for some clarification. Patsy Ruth asked about line 5 in which the printed pattern says to sl 1, K 2 tog. PSSO and the key for the chart says to sl 1, K 2, PSSO, which is right? Written decreases by two and chart decreases by one.


----------



## craftyone51

Now that I am back on Row 5 the chart on stitch #11 says to "sl 1, k2, psso". But the written says to "sl, k2 tog, psso". Which is correct, as I had just been looking at the chart and someone said the chart was wrong? Thanks


----------



## Patsy Ruth

craftyone51 said:


> Now that I am back on Row 5 the chart on stitch #11 says to "sl 1, k2, psso". But the written says to "sl, k2 tog, psso". Which is correct, as I had just been looking at the chart and someone said the chart was wrong? Thanks


I am on row 9 and have the correct count. I followed the written instructions and k2 tog instead of k 2. Other than that I am following the chart because I think it is easier. Love the charts.


----------



## Ronie

Uh Oh... it is Slip one K2tog PSSO... it is just not corrected in the legend and I missed it ... Good catch everyone!!!


----------



## jangmb

jscaplen said:


> This is standard practice with charts. So it is good that novice chart-users get exposed to it here where feedback is readily available.


I agree totally. Your work shop is intended to teach lace and pattern reading. It is pretty standard with designers to not include the edge stitches on the graph, so I agree with Jane that this is preparing them for their next project which may not have your super support.


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning ladies!* designer here!*

I see you are well underway. I am glad we decided to do the 2nd workshop this way, and I appreciate it that only discussion of the scarf is being posted by all of you.

That way, the information is so much easier to follow.

Good job to you all! I am on the West coast so am not up until you are well into lunch time. So I thank you for 
following our request.

I see a lot of the lace party members are here so there is lots of knowledge of lace here today.

Have a great day, and once again, I thank you for your cooperation. It makes it so much easier for Toni, the students and me. Talk to you later!!!


----------



## irishrose24

I have a question regarding lifelines-never having used them, is there any good generalized rule on where to put them in, or how often?


----------



## nancy787

irishrose24 said:


> I have a question regarding lifelines-never having used them, is there any good generalized rule on where to put them in, or how often?


How far do you want to tink?  I generally place them after every pattern repeat or 10 rows, whichever seems more practical.


----------



## bgjcd

Reading the complete set of directions helps me see how the scarf is constructed. I will stitch chart 1, eyelet Border (chart 2), chart 3, eyelet border (chart 2). I set this aside, still on my needles. I repeat this process again with a second set of needles and continue with chart 4 (the body). I will be attaching the body to the end that I set aside using the Kitchner stitch. I can adjust my length in the body portion (chart 4). I hope this is correct!


----------



## TLL

bgjcd said:


> Reading the complete set of directions helps me see how the scarf is constructed. I will stitch chart 1, eyelet Border (chart 2), chart 3, eyelet border (chart 2). I set this aside, still on my needles. I repeat this process again with a second set of needles and continue with chart 4 (the body). I will be attaching the body to the end that I set aside using the Kitchner stitch. I can adjust my length in the body portion (chart 4). I hope this is correct!


*PERFECT!!!*

If you are limited with the amount of yarn that you have, my idea was to do chart #1 one time only, instead of three times, then go on to the rest as planned. You would be able to make the body as long as the yarn holds out and not have to worry about not having enough.


----------



## TLL

prairiewmn said:


> Just for some clarification. Patsy Ruth asked about line 5 in which the printed pattern says to sl 1, K 2 tog. PSSO and the key for the chart says to sl 1, K 2, PSSO, which is right? Written decreases by two and chart decreases by one.


The written is correct and the symbol is correct, but the definition of the symbol is not. I have corrected it in this version.


----------



## TLL

prairiewmn said:


> Just for some clarification. Patsy Ruth asked about line 5 in which the printed pattern says to sl 1, K 2 tog. PSSO and the key for the chart says to sl 1, K 2, PSSO, which is right? Written decreases by two and chart decreases by one.


The written is correct and the symbol is correct, but the definition of the symbol is not. I have corrected it in this version. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Miss Pam

nancy787 said:


> How far do you want to tink?  I generally place them after every pattern repeat or 10 rows, whichever seems more practical.


That's generally what I do as well.


----------



## TLL

nancy787 said:


> How far do you want to tink?  I generally place them after every pattern repeat or 10 rows, whichever seems more practical.


That is a great answer for how often to place lifelines! When I use them, I usually place them after the pattern repeats or every 10 or so rows.

In this photo, the lifeline is the light blue crochet thread woven into the even numbered row just before starting the next set of trees.


----------



## nancy787

Toni, I have printed all the charts and read through the notes. I especially appreciated the note about moving the sm on row 45 of the snowflake chart. I hope I would have recognized that need, but I probably would have done some counting first!  

Also the note in the snowfall body about the stitches doubling up. That seems to be a bigger problem with some yarns than others. I have had yo's jump ahead of the knit stitch when sliding the stitches off the cable to the needle. Nasty little devils!

I wound up ordering yarn from Knit Picks, so am working other wips while waiting--impatiently.


----------



## Diane D

craftyone51 said:


> Now that I am back on Row 5 the chart on stitch #11 says to "sl 1, k2, psso". But the written says to "sl, k2 tog, psso". Which is correct, as I had just been looking at the chart and someone said the chart was wrong? Thanks


that is why i love to have both the written and the chart as it forces one to go to the chart and work it out. Thanks for including both in the pattern.


----------



## bgjcd

Thank you for the suggestion to adjust the length. You are doing a terrific job answering our questions. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## TLL

nancy787 said:


> Toni, I have printed all the charts and read through the notes. I especially appreciated the note about moving the sm on row 45 of the snowflake chart. I hope I would have recognized that need, but I probably would have done some counting first!
> 
> Also the note in the snowfall body about the stitches doubling up. That seems to be a bigger problem with some yarns than others. I have had yo's jump ahead of the knit stitch when sliding the stitches off the cable to the needle. Nasty little devils!
> 
> I wound up ordering yarn from Knit Picks, so am working other wips while waiting--impatiently.





Diane D said:


> that is why i love to have both the written and the chart as it forces one to go to the chart and work it out. Thanks for including both in the pattern.





bgjcd said:


> Thank you for the suggestion to adjust the length. You are doing a terrific job answering our questions. I can't wait to get started.


Whew! I sure am glad everything is making sense to you all today. I was starting to wonder about how I had put this together. 

Have fun!!! Please be sure to keep asking those questions!!! I will get this teaching on the net thing figured out yet.


----------



## Diane D

TLL said:


> That is a great answer for how often to place lifelines! When I use them, I usually place them after the pattern repeats or every 10 or so rows.
> 
> In this photo, the lifeline is the light blue crochet thread woven into the even numbered row just before starting the next set of trees.


i have never ever used a life line in my life BUT i think that maybe i will do it here with this pattern just hope i do it right


----------



## Ronie

For those who have not used a lifeline yet. There are so many ways to do it!! and so many ideas on how often.. It is like learning to knit.. you will find what you like best and what works for you... I remember fussing with my life line as much as I was fussing with my stitches LOL.. its not hard and will save so much time if they are needed.. 
I love the line.. 'how far do you want to tink back?'  that's a good one.. and so true. 
I use crochet thread and I leave all of them in until I block.. at that point I can tell if I have dropped a stitch or have a booboo to fix  
I also do mine about every 10 rows or pattern repeats..


----------



## jangmb

nancy787 said:


> I have had yo's jump ahead of the knit stitch when sliding the stitches off the cable to the needle. Nasty little devils!


I see that Toni did not address this comment specifically, so if Toni doesn't mind ....... One thing we all learned from DFL is when you are finished with a row, just prior to starting the purl back row, gently tug down on your stitches to help them line up on the needle the way they are supposed to. It helps to put those YO's in place.


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> For those who have not used a lifeline yet. There are so many ways to do it!! and so many ideas on how often.. It is like learning to knit.. you will find what you like best and what works for you... I remember fussing with my life line as much as I was fussing with my stitches LOL.. its not hard and will save so much time if they are needed..
> I love the line.. 'how far do you want to tink back?'  that's a good one.. and so true.
> I use crochet thread and I leave all of them in until I block.. at that point I can tell if I have dropped a stitch or have a booboo to fix
> I also do mine about every 10 rows or pattern repeats..


That is a great answer, Ronie!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## barb1957

Toni, I am not ready to start yet but coping patterns and charts. I was trying to copy updated one and my computer is not set up for that format. Would it be possible to update it with the pfd file. Thanks been reading through found that.


----------



## TLL

barb1957 said:


> Toni, I am not ready to start yet but coping patterns and charts. I was trying to copy updated one and my computer is not set up for that format. Would it be possible to update it with the pfd file. Thanks been reading through found that.


I'm sorry! So much for hurrying to get the corrected chart back up on the site...my puppy bumping my arm probably didn't help either. :roll:

Here is the *pdf version* of the *corrected Snow on the Trees Chart #1*


----------



## TLL

jangmb said:


> I see that Toni did not address this comment specifically, so if Toni doesn't mind ....... One thing we all learned from DFL is when you are finished with a row, just prior to starting the purl back row, gently tug down on your stitches to help them line up on the needle the way they are supposed to. It helps to put those YO's in place.


*Thank you, Jan!* A nice little tug does help straighten those stitches out. I have found that when I shove them back onto my needle for that return row they bunch back up again. So when I am knitting, I really have to watch for that extra thick stitch or the tension is tighter. Those seem to be clues for me that something is not quite right and I need to look more closely to that/those stitches.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I just finished the first chart 1. It is looking pretty good. you didn't have to worry Toni, your instructions have been very helpful and I didn't have any problem with chart 1. My daughter-in-law saw the pattern and loves it so I am making it in olive green fingering weight for her. This is a GREAT workshop, thank you.


----------



## tulip2

I have not been getting emails about this workshop even though I took the basic Lace one. It took me a while, but I found it and downloaded the pattern and thank you for posting today! But....I looked on Knitpicks and loved the shimmer lace, then ordered 3 balls for the scarf, but am afraid it won't get here for another week. I sure hope I can catch up by that time, there are some fast knitters here!


----------



## nancy787

tulip2 said:


> I have not been getting emails about this workshop even though I took the basic Lace one. It took me a while, but I found it and downloaded the pattern and thank you for posting today! But....I looked on Knitpicks and loved the shimmer lace, then ordered 3 balls for the scarf, but am afraid it won't get here for another week. I sure hope I can catch up by that time, there are some fast knitters here!


My yarn is on order too, and I am a slow knitter, so I will just do the best I can. The really new part for me will be the grafting together. The video will help there.


----------



## barb1957

Thanks Toni, Sorry that I had to bother you with that


----------



## tulip2

Nancy787,

Same here, I knit slowly, especially on the lace projects and the new part for me also will be the same as you, I am going to watch the video while I am waiting for my yarn and read the comments !


----------



## Ronie

jangmb said:


> I see that Toni did not address this comment specifically, so if Toni doesn't mind ....... One thing we all learned from DFL is when you are finished with a row, just prior to starting the purl back row, gently tug down on your stitches to help them line up on the needle the way they are supposed to. It helps to put those YO's in place.


I do that all the time too.. it was great advice!!


----------



## Aimee'smom

Toni and Shirley: Thanks so much!!!! These two classes have opened up whole new world of possibilities. Now if my yarn arrives, I will be even happier. Lari

you are very welcome. It is very satisfying to see our workshops being so well received.


----------



## TLL

barb1957 said:


> Thanks Toni, Sorry that I had to bother you with that


Not a problem. I appreciate you letting me know. I just double checked and the beauty of copy and paste translated to the * Large Snowflake Chart #3*also and the *Snowfall Body Chart #4*. I have corrected that one now. The key reads the same as the chart and the written instructions: * /l\ is Slip 1-Knit 2 together-Pass Slip Stitch Over* Sorry!


----------



## TLL

nancy787 said:


> My yarn is on order too, and I am a slow knitter, so I will just do the best I can. The really new part for me will be the grafting together. The video will help there.


I love that Kitchner video!!! I have it saved on my "favorites" list.


----------



## TLL

Aimee'smom said:


> Toni and Shirley: Thanks so much!!!! These two classes have opened up whole new world of possibilities. Now if my yarn arrives, I will be even happier. Lari
> 
> you are very welcome. It is very satisfying to see our workshops being so well received.


Thank you, Lari!!! It will be so fun for you to go exploring in that new world now. :thumbup: ...if only that yarn would get here!


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> I just finished the first chart 1. It is looking pretty good. you didn't have to worry Toni, your instructions have been very helpful and I didn't have any problem with chart 1. My daughter-in-law saw the pattern and loves it so I am making it in olive green fingering weight for her. This is a GREAT workshop, thank you.


Oh! I can't wait to see some "in progress" photos!!! 



tulip2 said:


> I have not been getting emails about this workshop even though I took the basic Lace one. It took me a while, but I found it and downloaded the pattern and thank you for posting today! But....I looked on Knitpicks and loved the shimmer lace, then ordered 3 balls for the scarf, but am afraid it won't get here for another week. I sure hope I can catch up by that time, there are some fast knitters here!


You will be fine! This is a pretty big project and the shimmer lace weight will be so beautiful for it.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Toni, I am getting ready for the third chart1. Do I need two or three of chart one for a 70" scarf? I am very happy with the way it is turning out. It is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> Toni, I am getting ready for the third chart1. Do I need two or three of chart one for a 70" scarf? I am very happy with the way it is turning out. It is a beautiful pattern.


Oh, are you ever the speedy one!!! We did three repeats of chart #1 for both the scarf and the shawl.

Do we get to see photos?!!! I can't wait to see how you are doing!!!


----------



## TLL

*Please check the KEY in your chart to make sure /l\ is S1-K2tog-PSSO. *

I have updated the patterns for anyone that doesn't want to write that in or has not printed them out yet. These *updated charts are currently on page 5.* I am so sorry that I missed this. :?


----------



## tulip2

Toni, thank you for the updates, I have printed them all off...unfortunately just found out I am going to have to leave town for a while, so don't know how much I can keep up, but will try. Am taking everything with me, but will have to go even more slow than I normally am! I might not be back till after Easter, but I will try to figure it all out when I get the chance. Thanks for a wonderful workshop in the basic lace and so far on this one!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

TLL said:


> Oh, are you ever the speedy one!!! We did three repeats of chart #1 for both the scarf and the shawl.
> 
> Do we get to see photos?!!! I can't wait to see how you are doing!!!


I am ready to start the third chart 1. You asked for pictures. I just pinned it out enough so you could see the pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam

It's looking great so far, Patsy Ruth!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking great so far, Patsy Ruth!


Thank you Miss Pam


----------



## judybug52

Looks great Patsy Ruth.


----------



## craftyone51

Wow, looks so good, Patsy Ruth.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Thank you Judybug52 and craftyone51. the chart is so well done that it is easy to follow. I recently retired so have spare time to work on it.


----------



## barb1957

Thanks also Toni and Shirley for all the hard work you have done and making this workshop possible.


----------



## jscaplen

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am ready to start the third chart 1...


Looking Fine! You also chose great yarn to show off the lace.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

jscaplen said:


> Looking Fine! You also chose great yarn to show off the lace.


Thank you jscaplen. It is Cascade Heritage. Nice to work with.


----------



## TLL

tulip2 said:


> Toni, thank you for the updates, I have printed them all off...unfortunately just found out I am going to have to leave town for a while, so don't know how much I can keep up, but will try. Am taking everything with me, but will have to go even more slow than I normally am! I might not be back till after Easter, but I will try to figure it all out when I get the chance. Thanks for a wonderful workshop in the basic lace and so far on this one!


You are welcome. I hope all of the kinks are worked out by now. Have a wonderful trip! We will be here when you get back.


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am ready to start the third chart 1. You asked for pictures. I just pinned it out enough so you could see the pattern.


*YES!!!* It is looking great, Patsy Ruth!!! Thank you for the update!!!

To all of the rest of you out there....hint, hint.


----------



## TLL

barb1957 said:


> Thanks also Toni and Shirley for all the hard work you have done and making this workshop possible.


Thank you, Barb. We are glad you are here.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Hi Toni, I am presently on Row 18 of the first repeat and it seems as if half the line is missing in the written directions
Could you please help?
Thanks


----------



## TLL

Gail DSouza said:


> Hi Toni, I am presently on Row 18 of the first repeat and it seems as if half the line is missing in the written directions
> Could you please help?
> Thanks


Yes, I sure can. *On Chart #1, line 18, there should be a * between the 2nd SM and P7*. Sorry!


----------



## Gail DSouza

TLL said:


> Yes, I sure can. *On Chart #1, line 18, there should be a * between the 2nd SM and P7*. Sorry!


Thanks Toni!!
I looked at the Chart and figured it out.
Really enjoying this workshop
Thanks so much


----------



## TLL

For most of you the *Large Snowflake Chart #3* is a ways off. For some of you speedy knitters it is coming up.  I want to make note of how I wrote *Row 9*.

Row 9: S1, K3, SM, K2 (0), SM, *K11, [YO, S1-K1-PSSO]- repeat, K6, SM, K5, [K2tog, YO]- repeat, K12,* (2x more), K2, (0), SM, K4.

You will notice the [YO, S1-K1-PSSO] - repeat and[K2tog, YO] - repeat. When you compare these two phrases with their corresponding parts on the chart, you will see they are each knitted two times, one right after the other. In this instance, that is what I meant for you to do. Everything between the *** gets repeated according to the size of project you are making.

If you find yourself questioning how the pattern is written, please check the charts. They are correct.

I am so proud of each and every one of you!!! You have learned so much in such a short time and you are doing GREAT!!!!!

P.S. Keep those questions coming!!!


----------



## TLL

Gail DSouza said:


> Thanks Toni!!
> I looked at the Chart and figured it out.
> Really enjoying this workshop
> Thanks so much


Oh, I am so glad you got it figured out, Gail! And that you are having fun!!! Whoo Hoo!!! Knitting Lace is a blast! I love the challenge and the incredible results!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

UPDATE: getting ready to start chart 2.


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> UPDATE: getting ready to start chart 2.


I am so excited for you! How do you like it so far? Do you have any "in progress" photos, by chance?


----------



## Normaedern

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am ready to start the third chart 1. You asked for pictures. I just pinned it out enough so you could see the pattern.


That is very pretty! Great work, well done.


----------



## Diane D

Could one use Double Knitting wool to make this and 4mm needle?


----------



## jscaplen

Diane D said:


> Could one use Double Knitting wool to make this and 4mm needle?


It would be much bigger & stiffer. It wouldn't drape the same.
I am using a 4mm needle with sock weight.

I cast on yesterday (4.5mm) with sport weight because I had a nice yarn that I wanted to use but it was turning out really wide. Can't say exactly right now - 18" maybe - which would have grown on blocking.


----------



## CraftieEwe

I would like to be included in this one.


----------



## TLL

Diane D said:


> Could one use Double Knitting wool to make this and 4mm needle?





jscaplen said:


> It would be much bigger & stiffer. It wouldn't drape the same.
> I am using a 4mm needle with sock weight.
> 
> I cast on yesterday (4.5mm) with sport weight because I had a nice yarn that I wanted to use but it was turning out really wide. Can't say exactly right now - 18" maybe - which would have grown on blocking.


I am going to go with Jane's expertise on this one. We want it to be soft and drape well for this project. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

CraftieEwe said:


> I would like to be included in this one.


We are glad you are here!

Please be sure to read *everything from the beginning of the first section of this workshop #63 for learning basic lace and chart reading*. This will prepare you for making our scarf/shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jscaplen said:


> It would be much bigger & stiffer. It wouldn't drape the same.
> I am using a 4mm needle with sock weight.
> 
> I cast on yesterday (4.5mm) with sport weight because I had a nice yarn that I wanted to use but it was turning out really wide. Can't say exactly right now - 18" maybe - which would have grown on blocking.


My first true lace shawl was in Templeton's lace weight yarn (unobtainable now) using a UK 6 (US 8), at a guess if one must use double knit weight it might be best with US 10 1/2 to size 11 (7 or 8 mm)


----------



## Patsy Ruth

TLL said:


> I am so excited for you! How do you like it so far? Do you have any "in progress" photos, by chance?


-
Actually I am loving this workshop. I did post a picture after the second chart 1. I have completed 3 of chart 1 and the eyelet border, chart 2 and put in another lifeline.

I am starting on chart 3 now. Will post another picture when I finish chart 3.

Thank you for all the encouragement. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## redkat

My progress so far. I was sure I was doing something wrong until after about 12-15 rows into pattern. It was then that I saw it looking more like the example posted. I don't really like the yarn I am using but my choices were limited at Joann's.


----------



## eshlemania

Great start, Redkat!

Looking forward to more pictures, Patsy.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

redkat said:


> My progress so far. I was sure I was doing something wrong until after about 12-15 rows into pattern. It was then that I saw it looking more like the example posted. I don't really like the yarn I am using but my choices were limited at Joann's.


On my monitor it looks like a deep purple. Very pretty. I also love your stitch markers. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## redkat

Thanks for the nice comments. 

Patsy, the color is really a light-medium purple. I am at my office on a cloudy/rainy day and the lighting isn't very good. It is Premier Serenity sock yarn that I got on a quick lunch-time trip to Joann's. It just isn't "pretty" enough for this nice lace project. But I haven't yet experienced ordering yarn online, not having enough knowledge about types/brands. 

Also the stitch markers were some that I ordered from Jillyrich, from here on KP. I love them!


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> -
> Actually I am loving this workshop. I did post a picture after the second chart 1. I have completed 3 of chart 1 and the eyelet border, chart 2 and put in another lifeline.
> 
> I am starting on chart 3 now. Will post another picture when I finish chart 3.
> 
> Thank you for all the encouragement. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, you did post a picture. Sorry! How fun that you get to start the large snowflake!!! You are doing so well! And you are so welcome!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

redkat said:


> Thanks for the nice comments.
> 
> Patsy, the color is really a light-medium purple. I am at my office on a cloudy/rainy day and the lighting isn't very good. It is Premier Serenity sock yarn that I got on a quick lunch-time trip to Joann's. It just isn't "pretty" enough for this nice lace project. But I haven't yet experienced ordering yarn online, not having enough knowledge about types/brands.
> 
> Also the stitch markers were some that I ordered from Jillyrich, from here on KP. I love them!


I have to disagree with you. This pattern makes any yarn look beautiful. I love all shades of purple from bright to dusty to pale. Just wait until you get it finished, I am sure it will be beautiful. I am not fond of working with olive green but my daughter-in-law loves it and the scarf is for her. We do what we have to do.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TLL

redkat said:


> My progress so far. I was sure I was doing something wrong until after about 12-15 rows into pattern. It was then that I saw it looking more like the example posted. I don't really like the yarn I am using but my choices were limited at Joann's.


It is so pretty! You are doing great, redkat!!!

I am most familiar with KnitPicks and have been very happy with the yarns and needles that I have gotten from them. Others from the Lace Party have purchased yarns from different online stores and would be able to share more information about them and their product.

My first lace project was with sock yarn also. I hope you are pleasantly surprised with your results. I sure was.


----------



## craftyone51

redkat said:


> Thanks for the nice comments.
> 
> Patsy, the color is really a light-medium purple. I am at my office on a cloudy/rainy day and the lighting isn't very good. It is Premier Serenity sock yarn that I got on a quick lunch-time trip to Joann's. It just isn't "pretty" enough for this nice lace project. But I haven't yet experienced ordering yarn online, not having enough knowledge about types/brands.
> 
> Also the stitch markers were some that I ordered from Jillyrich, from here on KP. I love them!


I think your yarn is very pretty and it's looking so good. I too haven't ordered yarn online for the same reason as yours. Guess we'll be learning together. Have fun with your scarf. Sorry you have to work. Knitting is much more fun.


----------



## redkat

LOL craftyone51!! At least today I get to knit at work!! My boss took a vacation day and didn't leave me much to do.


----------



## TLL

redkat said:


> LOL craftyone51!! At least today I get to knit at work!! My boss took a vacation day and didn't leave me much to do.


*NICE!!!* Have a wonderfully productive day!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

redkat said:


> My progress so far...


Looking good!


----------



## nancy787

Okay, here is my off-the-wall question. Everyone have a good chuckle. :lol: 
I have yarn on order, so not started yet, but thinking ahead to needle size. I'm sure a size 4 would be too small. So I would probably use a size 5 or 6. In size 5 I only have one circular, and don't want to purchase another. If I do the first piece on a 14" straight (I'm doing the scarf) would it be harder to do the Kitchener graft? I've never used it before.
Thank you. Nancy


----------



## jscaplen

Here is my chart 1 - somehow these little glittery bits snuck in there. ;-)
I am using Knit Picks Palette in Currant colourway. I don't think this is a great choice for this pattern - a little too much texture in the yarn with so much garter stitch - it will look better with the snowflake. I made several starts yesterday with different yarns & didn't want to start over again so I am carrying on.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Hi Toni
I am still on the first 22 rows of chart one
On Row 21 of the written instructions after doing the repeat from * once, YO, S1-K1-PSSO,SM, K4
I think there is a K1 after PSSO,SM as I am left with one extra stitch
I checked the chart and I think it shows K1
Could you please confirm that I am on the right track
Thanks so much!


----------



## TLL

nancy787 said:


> Okay, here is my off-the-wall question. Everyone have a good chuckle. :lol:
> I have yarn on order, so not started yet, but thinking ahead to needle size. I'm sure a size 4 would be too small. So I would probably use a size 5 or 6. In size 5 I only have one circular, and don't want to purchase another. If I do the first piece on a 14" straight (I'm doing the scarf) would it be harder to do the Kitchener graft? I've never used it before.
> Thank you. Nancy


It seems like it would work. You end with a purl row on both sets of needles. The circular needle would give you an option on which end to use to match up with the straight needle. Does that make sense?


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Here is my chart 1 - somehow these little glittery bits snuck in there. ;-)
> I am using Knit Picks Palette in Currant colourway. I don't think this is a great choice for this pattern - a little too much texture in the yarn with so much garter stitch - it will look better with the snowflake. I made several starts yesterday with different yarns & didn't want to start over again so I am carrying on.


Fancy that! Glittery bits in your lace.  How did they get there?!

To be totally honest with you, Jane, I think the texture is perfect! I had wanted the trees to really show. With your yarn choice they do. :thumbup: Nice!!!


----------



## TLL

Gail DSouza said:


> Hi Toni
> I am still on the first 22 rows of chart one
> On Row 21 of the written instructions after doing the repeat from * once, YO, S1-K1-PSSO,SM, K4
> I think there is a K1 after PSSO,SM as I am left with one extra stitch
> I checked the chart and I think it shows K1
> Could you please confirm that I am on the right track
> Thanks so much!


Hi Gail, ok, I figured out where you are. Yes, there is a K1, SM, K4 to finish the row. I will make that correction on the written instructions. Sorry!

*Winter Wonderland Snow on the Trees Chart #1* There is one more correction on the written instructions for this chart. At the very end of Row 21, after the repeats in the balance section, it should read *YO, S1-K1-PSSO, K1, SM, K4.* Sorry, folks! We will get the kinks worked out of this yet.


----------



## nancy787

Perfect sense! Thank you.


----------



## TLL

nancy787 said:


> Perfect sense! Thank you.


You are welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Hi Gail, ok, I figured out where you are. Yes, there is a K1, SM, K4 to finish the row. I will make that correction on the written instructions. Sorry!
> 
> *Winter Wonderland Snow on the Trees Chart #1* There is one more correction on the written instructions for this chart. At the very end of Row 21, after the repeats in the balance section, it should read *YO, S1-K1-PSSO, K1, SM, K4.* Sorry, folks! We will get the kinks worked out of this yet.


Proof reading knitting patterns has to be one of the hardest things to do!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

jscaplen said:


> Here is my chart 1 - somehow these little glittery bits snuck in there. ;-)
> I am using Knit Picks Palette in Currant colourway. I don't think this is a great choice for this pattern - a little too much texture in the yarn with so much garter stitch - it will look better with the snowflake. I made several starts yesterday with different yarns & didn't want to start over again so I am carrying on.


Beautiful. I love the beads. I haven't tried to bead any of my lace projects. I think that will be my next project after this one.


----------



## Gail DSouza

TLL said:


> Hi Gail, ok, I figured out where you are. Yes, there is a K1, SM, K4 to finish the row. I will make that correction on the written instructions. Sorry!
> 
> *Winter Wonderland Snow on the Trees Chart #1* There is one more correction on the written instructions for this chart. At the very end of Row 21, after the repeats in the balance section, it should read *YO, S1-K1-PSSO, K1, SM, K4.* Sorry, folks! We will get the kinks worked out of this yet.


Thanks so much Toni!!
I am now going to do the other 2 repeats
Really enjoying the pattern!


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> Proof reading knitting patterns has to be one of the hardest things to do!


Says one who knows.  (The charts were easy!  )


----------



## TLL

Gail DSouza said:


> Thanks so much Toni!!
> I am now going to do the other 2 repeats
> Really enjoying the pattern!


You are very welcome, Gail! Thank you!


----------



## Gloverbj

Chart 1 - any changes on printed instructions? Or just the chart?
Chart 2 - O.K?
Chart 3 - O.K?
Chart 4 - O.K?
Just don't want to print more pages than needed
Thanks


----------



## TLL

Gloverbj said:


> Chart 1 - any changes on printed instructions? Or just the chart?
> Chart 2 - O.K?
> Chart 3 - O.K?
> Chart 4 - O.K?
> Just don't want to print more pages than needed
> Thanks


The charts are all good. There have been minor changes in the written instructions and the one change on how the definitions was written in the Key of the charts.

If you have the time, I would read through this workshop and take note of the changes made and compare them with what you have. They really are minor, but you will want them also. Then you do not have to print them all out again.

I will load them all here again, so the corrected versions are all together in one place:

*Winter Wonderland Scarf/Shawl Corrected Versions 3/13/2015*


----------



## jscaplen

Patsy Ruth said:


> Beautiful. I love the beads.


Thank you 


> I haven't tried to bead any of my lace projects. I think that will be my next project after this one.


Be careful - it takes control of you & then you have to have a bead stash to add to all of your other stashes!


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Be careful - it takes control of you & then you have to have a bead stash to add to all of your other stashes!


Is THAT ever true!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Here is my chart 1 - somehow these little glittery bits snuck in there. ;-)
> I am using Knit Picks Palette in Currant colourway. I don't think this is a great choice for this pattern - a little too much texture in the yarn with so much garter stitch - it will look better with the snowflake. I made several starts yesterday with different yarns & didn't want to start over again so I am carrying on.


Jane - it's looking beautiful and I like the glittery bits!


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> Jane - it's looking beautiful and I like the glittery bits!


Thank you, Pam. It looks a little darker than it really is - kind of a plummy burgundy.


----------



## redkat

jscaplen I really like that color too. Looks rich.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Says one who knows.  (The charts were easy!  )


I well remember the glitches Shirley and I had getting my workshop on the Travelling vine, and Fern Lace scarves, off the ground!!!!! We did have trouble with the charts because of my inexperience with charted lace knitting.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I well remember the glitches Shirley and I had getting my workshop on the Travelling vine, and Fern Lace scarves, off the ground!!!!! We did have trouble with the charts because of my inexperience with charted lace knitting.


We got there though Julie and it was one of our most popular workshops! How are you doing? Your traveling vine is still a scarf that is knit over and over. Your workshop is still getting
'hits' from people checking it out.

I hope your move went well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> We got there though Julie and it was one of our most popular workshops! How are you doing? Your traveling vine is still a scarf that is knit over and over. Your workshop is still getting
> 'hits' from people checking it out.
> 
> I hope your move went well.


Goodness! I have not checked for a very long time! Although I went into it myself recently for the pattern, because I was forgetting the exact details. 
The main thing, Shirley, with the move is that Ringo and I have a roof over our heads- I have an awful lot of down sizing to do still- and the fence and laundry seem to be like waiting for the treacle to flow in mid winter. I am enjoying my new surroundings and the view of the Hunua Hills that I have from up at the road side.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> I well remember the glitches Shirley and I had getting my workshop on the Travelling vine, and Fern Lace scarves, off the ground!!!!! We did have trouble with the charts because of my inexperience with charted lace knitting.


I remember hearing about the Travelling Vine, but not the Fern Lace. I have a project that just might fit that description.


----------



## bgjcd

One crazy thought - I saw pics of the ends of the scarf with angled edges. Charts and directions indicate that we proceed straight across. Is that correct? My apologies. I can't begin due to a week long trip. My yarn will arrive right after I leave. This is the only concern I had at the moment and wanted to clarify so I can begin as soon as I get home. I may take some yarn with me to practice a few things.


----------



## TLL

bgjcd said:


> One crazy thought - I saw pics of the ends of the scarf with angled edges. Charts and directions indicate that we proceed straight across. Is that correct? My apologies. I can't begin due to a week long trip. My yarn will arrive right after I leave. This is the only concern I had at the moment and wanted to clarify so I can begin as soon as I get home. I may take some yarn with me to practice a few things.


Great question!!! The chart is written straight across, but when you are done the points develop because of the S1-K2tog-PSSO stitches piled on top of each other row after row. It is pretty fun how that works out. 

I am so sorry your yarn will not get to you in time to take with on your trip. Happy Practicing!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mlg001

Somehow, my name has fallen off the list for getting notices when there are new postings! (And I have "watch this topic checked.) The only way I get to it now is to go the search function, and search on "lace workshop". What do I need to do to get the automatic notices of new postings again?

Now that I have "refound" it, and caught up on all 10 pages, I do have a few questions. I was planning on doing the shawl with a denim blue 20%cashmere/50% silk/30% merino superfine yarn (weight 1) and a size 5 needle. Would this be a good choice? (I also have some Paton's lace that I could use.)

What is the recommendation for how to join yarn when using such fine yarns and an open pattern???

Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Nonalehm

I am unclear if I am to repeat chart #2 once. I have completed chart 1 and thru row 10 of chart 2. The directions say "After second repeat of this chart,..." The picture of the scarf looks like there is only one set of eyelet border before continuing on to chart 3. Hope this is clear. I am enjoying and learning so much. Thanks


----------



## Ronie

mlg001 said:


> Somehow, my name has fallen off the list for getting notices when there are new postings! (And I have "watch this topic checked.) The only way I get to it now is to go the search function, and search on "lace workshop". What do I need to do to get the automatic notices of new postings again?
> 
> Now that I have "refound" it, and caught up on all 10 pages, I do have a few questions. I was planning on doing the shawl with a denim blue 20%cashmere/50% silk/30% merino superfine yarn (weight 1) and a size 5 needle. Would this be a good choice? (I also have some Paton's lace that I could use.)
> 
> What is the recommendation for how to join yarn when using such fine yarns and an open pattern???
> 
> Can't wait to get started!


I did mine in a fine lace weight yarn and a US4 needle I think your #5 would work just fine..

Patsy Ruth that is looking great!! I love the green, its perfect for March 
redcat that is looking really nice! I agree with Patsy Ruth the pattern will make that yarn shine!!! You will like it a lot more once you get going further.. 
Jane oh my gosh.. those beads are perfect!!! see you knew you were saving them for something special..


----------



## Ronie

Lurker 2 said:


> Proof reading knitting patterns has to be one of the hardest things to do!


This is so true!!


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ...Jane oh my gosh.. those beads are perfect!!! see you knew you were saving them for something special..


Thank you 
Those are beads that I got from Knit Picks. They are very reasonably priced so I have a good stock of them on hand - along with the clear rainbow transparent, the multi-coloured iris & the gunmetal grey.


----------



## jscaplen

mlg001 said:


> Somehow, my name has fallen off the list for getting notices when there are new postings! (And I have "watch this topic checked.)


This seems to happen randomly - so that some people no longer depend on it. They just go to the "Watched Topics" link in the header & check whether there have been new posts. This is easier than doing a search.


> ...What do I need to do to get the automatic notices of new postings again?


Sometimes it resets if you click the "unwatch" button & then click "watch." It's over to the left on top of the names of who is posting. In order to receive notices, it should say "unwatch."


----------



## jscaplen

mlg001 said:


> ...What is the recommendation for how to join yarn when using such fine yarns and an open pattern???


Some people use a spit splice or various types of knots.
What I do is place a short length of the new yarn with the end of the old one. Then I knit 3-4 stitches with the two strands. Afterwards, I work the ends in the back. It will be very secure & the double thickness will not be evident. Some people say to do it on the edge but I find that can make the edge uneven. I always do it in the body.
Others will likely share their favourite knot or splice with you.


----------



## Gloverbj

I'm embarrassed to ask this but This is first time for charts for me.
On chart 2, on bottom where the numbers are, after 20, it says "to end of row". What does that mean?

I'm learning so much!
Thanks again.


----------



## jscaplen

Gloverbj said:


> ... it says "to end of row". What does that mean?...


You continue knitting according to the stitches in the given row of the chart to the end of the row - well to the edge stitches at which point you K4. Of course, you also start with K4.
Row 5 is the only one that is tricky - just repeat (K2tog, YO) inside the edge stitches.


----------



## TLL

mlg001 said:


> Somehow, my name has fallen off the list for getting notices when there are new postings! (And I have "watch this topic checked.) The only way I get to it now is to go the search function, and search on "lace workshop". What do I need to do to get the automatic notices of new postings again?
> 
> Now that I have "refound" it, and caught up on all 10 pages, I do have a few questions. I was planning on doing the shawl with a denim blue 20%cashmere/50% silk/30% merino superfine yarn (weight 1) and a size 5 needle. Would this be a good choice? (I also have some Paton's lace that I could use.)
> 
> What is the recommendation for how to join yarn when using such fine yarns and an open pattern???
> 
> Can't wait to get started!


Your denim blue cashmere/silk/ and merino sounds heavenly. I think it sounds like an excellent choice.

As for joining yarns, keep your knots at the edge and weave in your extra threads - that is what I would recommend. I like Jane's option also. The more secure you can make it the better.

As for notifications, I find that I need to get on here every so often to get the new notifications. Other wise, I get one and not another until I do.

I am really looking forward to seeing this in blue!!!


----------



## TLL

Nonalehm said:


> I am unclear if I am to repeat chart #2 once. I have completed chart 1 and thru row 10 of chart 2. The directions say "After second repeat of this chart,..." The picture of the scarf looks like there is only one set of eyelet border before continuing on to chart 3. Hope this is clear. I am enjoying and learning so much. Thanks


I'm sorry! I was going to post a *listing of the order of the charts.*

1. Snow on the Trees Chart #1 (3 times through)
2. Eyelet Border Chart #2
3. Large Snowflake Chart #3
4. Eyelet Border Chart #2 (this is the second repeat of this chart) The first end of the scarf/shawl is complete. Set it aside on the needles.

Make the second end of the scarf by repeating steps 1 - 4, then continue to step 5. Snowfall Body Chart #4 to desired length (min. 20" - I would go longer.)
5. Snowfall Body Chart #4
6. Kitchner Stitch the two ends together


----------



## TLL

Gloverbj said:


> I'm embarrassed to ask this but This is first time for charts for me.
> On chart 2, on bottom where the numbers are, after 20, it says "to end of row". What does that mean?
> 
> I'm learning so much!
> Thanks again.


Instead of making a chart that repeated itself all of the way across the row, that is what I said. It was an attempt to tell you to continue the K2tog, YO combination all of the way across the row to the last 4 garter stitches on the edge. Does that help you?


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> You continue knitting according to the stitches in the given row of the chart to the end of the row - well to the edge stitches at which point you K4. Of course, you also start with K4.
> Row 5 is the only one that is tricky - just repeat (K2tog, YO) inside the edge stitches.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gloverbj

Yes, thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I remember hearing about the Travelling Vine, but not the Fern Lace. I have a project that just might fit that description.


They are both in that workshop- #21- the Fern Lace is very close but does not have the P2tog TBL, which does often trip people at first.


----------



## Lurker 2

And yet some people are able to spot the inconsistencies at a glance, I believe. Certainly not me.

Lurker 2 wrote:
Proof reading knitting patterns has to be one of the hardest things to do!


This is so true!! 

quote Ronie.


----------



## bgjcd

thanks for the clarification. I look forward to watch the angles form.


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> They are both in that workshop- #21- the Fern Lace is very close but does not have the P2tog TBL, which does often trip people at first.


I found them and downloaded both patterns this afternoon, thank you very much!


----------



## TLL

bgjcd said:


> thanks for the clarification. I look forward to watch the angles form.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Gloverbj said:


> Yes, thanks!


Great!


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> I found them and downloaded both patterns this afternoon, thank you very much!


They are both lovely designs!


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> They are both lovely designs!


They sure are! It will be fun to play with them sometime.  Thank you for doing that workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> They sure are! It will be fun to play with them sometime.  Thank you for doing that workshop.


Well thank you, Toni! And it is great that you are also doing a lace Workshop- and yours is an original! not a traditional design!


----------



## Ronie

as far as notifications in you email box sometimes you can go into your profile and click 'Update Notifications' and it will help to get them to you.... But until Knitting Paradise recognizes there is a problem it will continue... I have contacted KP about it and was told there wasn't a problem.. and to click the watch button..LOL of course it is clicked and it is a problem..LOL I just go into my profile like I mentioned it helps for awhile.. I also go to *My Posts* and scroll down to my last message then I click on *go to message* and it takes me right back to the last time I posted in a thread.. so much easier if you are only going into a few threads a day... not so easy if you read the whole digest...LOL


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> Well thank you, Toni! And it is great that you are also doing a lace Workshop- and yours is an original! not a traditional design!


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Hi all! I'm just popping in to see how it is going for you. With it being so quiet here, I am hoping this means you are knitting away and having a great time. :thumbup: Let me know if you have anymore questions. ...and have fun!!!


----------



## cablemable

TLL said:


> I'm sorry! I was going to post a *listing of the order of the charts.*
> 
> 1. Snow on the Trees Chart #1 (3 times through)
> 2. Eyelet Border Chart #2
> 3. Large Snowflake Chart #3
> 4. Eyelet Border Chart #2 (this is the second repeat of this chart) The first end of the scarf/shawl is complete. Set it aside on the needles.
> 
> Make the second end of the scarf by repeating steps 1 - 4, then continue to step 5. Snowfall Body Chart #4 to desired length (min. 20" - I would go longer.)
> 5. Snowfall Body Chart #4
> 6. Kitchner Stitch the two ends together


hi toni thank you in advance for instructing this awesome work shop! I am currently working on the shawl version with pound of love white and US 9 needles. I am wondering what is the lenght of the body of the shawl would be best. almost finished with chart one. have not had any time cause of working. thanks again CableMable (Tonya Hayes). :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

cablemable said:


> hi toni thank you in advance for instructing this awesome work shop! I am currently working on the shawl version with pound of love white and US 9 needles. I am wondering what is the lenght of the body of the shawl would be best. almost finished with chart one. have not had any time cause of working. thanks again CableMable (Tonya Hayes). :thumbup:


You are very welcome, CableMable (Tonya Hayes)! I think that I like the longer length (30") for the body of the shawl. The stitch is very repetitive, but it gives you an amazing opportunity to learn to read your knitting and is easy to memorize. These are both wonderful confidence builders. Your shawl will be so soft and pretty when you are done! You go, girl!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51

Yep, I think it's so quiet here because we all are knitting our beautiful scarf or shawl. I know I'm very pleased with how mine is turning out. Thanks again Toni. We all appreciate you and Shirley for this wonderful workshop.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

TLL said:


> Hi all! I'm just popping in to see how it is going for you. With it being so quiet here, I am hoping this means you are knitting away and having a great time. :thumbup: Let me know if you have anymore questions. ...and have fun!!!


Yes, we are busy, busy. I am about half way through the large snowflake, chart 3. Getting ready to take a walk and then back to it. I will post a picture when I finish the first half.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Yep, I think it's so quiet here because we all are knitting our beautiful scarf or shawl. I know I'm very pleased with how mine is turning out. Thanks again Toni. We all appreciate you and Shirley for this wonderful workshop.


Yeah! You are so welcome! :thumbup:



Patsy Ruth said:


> Yes, we are busy, busy. I am about half way through the large snowflake, chart 3. Getting ready to take a walk and then back to it. I will post a picture when I finish the first half.


How exciting!!! I just love that snowflake and am so pleased with how it turned out. I can't wait to see your photos!!! (It is modified from the Crown Prince Haapsula Shawl. It was so pretty I "had" to use it.  )


----------



## cablemable

this is a shawl that i knitted a couple of years ago from vouge knitting magazine , so I understand lace knitting charts very well


----------



## TLL

cablemable said:


> this is a shawl that i knitted a couple of years ago from vouge knitting magazine , so I understand lace knitting charts very well


You sure do!!! It is very beautiful! I bet you get a lot of use out of that shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## cablemable

I gave this shawl to my mom for her 84th birthday. she still uses it for church services in the summer time when the chaple is chillie.


----------



## Miss Pam

cablemable said:


> this is a shawl that i knitted a couple of years ago from vouge knitting magazine , so I understand lace knitting charts very well


That is a beautiful shawl!


----------



## KittyChris

jscaplen said:


> Some people use a spit splice or various types of knots.
> What I do is place a short length of the new yarn with the end of the old one. Then I knit 3-4 stitches with the two strands. Afterwards, I work the ends in the back. It will be very secure & the double thickness will not be evident. Some people say to do it on the edge but I find that can make the edge uneven. I always do it in the body.
> Others will likely share their favourite knot or splice with you.


This is also my preferred way to join yarn. Very simple. And even if you do the Russian join the yarn is going to be thicker ther as well. The double thickness it is truly not noticeable.


----------



## Normaedern

cablemable said:


> this is a shawl that i knitted a couple of years ago from vouge knitting magazine , so I understand lace knitting charts very well


Beautiful.


----------



## TLL

cablemable said:


> I gave this shawl to my mom for her 84th birthday. she still uses it for church services in the summer time when the chaple is chillie.


Awe, sweet!


----------



## jscaplen

cablemable said:


> this is a shawl that i knitted a couple of years ago from vouge knitting magazine ...


Beautiful!


----------



## eshlemania

Jane, I love the start on your scarf. Lovely color and gorgeous glittery bits. 

Cablemom, love your shawl.


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I love the start on your scarf. Lovely color and gorgeous glittery bits. ....


Thank you, Bev


----------



## triciad19

Busy juggling projects and deadlines. Here is my start of the scarf. I decided I was needing a scarf for windy days here. There is a picture of the cowl using the wave design too.

The yarn is Ice Glitz from Yarn Paradise. Lace or #2 weight, US 6 or 4 mm needles. About half way through the 3rd repeat of chart/section 1.


----------



## TLL

triciad19 said:


> Busy juggling projects and deadlines. Here is my start of the scarf. I decided I was needing a scarf for windy days here. There is a picture of the cowl using the wave design too.
> 
> The yarn is Ice Glitz from Yarn Paradise. Lace or #2 weight, US 6 or 4 mm needles. About half way through the 3rd repeat of chart/section 1.


Those color changes are perfect for that scarf!!! Looking good, Tricia!!!


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> ...There is a picture of the cowl using the wave design too....The yarn is Ice Glitz....


Lovely work!
I have noticed that Glitz before & was tempted to get some...


----------



## tamarque

KittyChris said:


> This is also my preferred way to join yarn. Very simple. And even if you do the Russian join the yarn is going to be thicker ther as well. The double thickness it is truly not noticeable.


Mine, too. Have tried so many other methods but none works as well as this one. Did use the spit method for the lace yarn recently used but made sure there was enough overlap for at least 3-4 stitches, so same type of securing just without any extra ends.


----------



## tamarque

triciad19 said:


> Busy juggling projects and deadlines. Here is my start of the scarf. I decided I was needing a scarf for windy days here. There is a picture of the cowl using the wave design too.
> 
> The yarn is Ice Glitz from Yarn Paradise. Lace or #2 weight, US 6 or 4 mm needles. About half way through the 3rd repeat of chart/section 1.


Nice yarn colors from ICE. Will have to look it up.


----------



## triciad19

jscaplen said:


> Lovely work!
> I have noticed that Glitz before & was tempted to get some...


It is a little scratchy maybe the glitz thread or the Angora (for me). But it should be OK for a scarf. I love the way it works up and drapes. The colorways are short for shawls. There are some tonals I think.


----------



## tamarque

triciad19 said:


> Busy juggling projects and deadlines. Here is my start of the scarf. I decided I was needing a scarf for windy days here. There is a picture of the cowl using the wave design too.
> 
> The yarn is Ice Glitz from Yarn Paradise. Lace or #2 weight, US 6 or 4 mm needles. About half way through the 3rd repeat of chart/section 1.


Tricia--looked on ICE yarns and could not find the multi-colored yarn. They had 4 different Glitz yarns but none like yours. Does yours have any more to the name? Fiber content? Wt?


----------



## triciad19

tamarque said:


> Tricia--looked on ICE yarns and could not find the multi-colored yarn. They had 4 different Glitz yarns but none like yours. Does yours have any more to the name? Fiber content? Wt?


40% Angora, 52% acrylic 8% Lurrex Angora Color Glitz. What is available changes frequently. Sometimes I see something one day and never find it again. I think I get lost on the site.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

cablemable said:


> this is a shawl that i knitted a couple of years ago from vouge knitting magazine , so I understand lace knitting charts very well


GORGEOUS :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

triciad19 said:


> Busy juggling projects and deadlines. Here is my start of the scarf. I decided I was needing a scarf for windy days here. There is a picture of the cowl using the wave design too.
> 
> The yarn is Ice Glitz from Yarn Paradise. Lace or #2 weight, US 6 or 4 mm needles. About half way through the 3rd repeat of chart/section 1.


Beautiful, I love the color. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revan

Toni, a quick question about the "scarf". I began the scarf last night and noticed at the end of Chart 1, to repeat the rows 22 times. Do you still repeat Chart 1, making the scarf, 22 times? Revan


----------



## jscaplen

In the notes for chart 3, #3, it says to add 2 stitches to either side of the snowflake to help compensate for the lack of stretch in the stocking stitch in this section.
It specifies: 
4 garter + 2 stockinette + 42 + 2 stockinette + 4 garter = 54 sts
This does add up to 54 stitches but we started with 54 stitches. If we were to add 2 to each side, it should be 58 stitches.
Please advise, Toni.


----------



## tamarque

triciad19 said:


> 40% Angora, 52% acrylic 8% Lurrex Angora Color Glitz. What is available changes frequently. Sometimes I see something one day and never find it again. I think I get lost on the site.


Me, too. Spent about 1/2 hours alone on just a very few of their yarns and colors. Will go back to see if I can find the angora glitz in multicolor. Did not see it the first time I looked. Boohoo.

EDIT: Tricia, I think you just plain lucked out with that multi-color. Can only find solids now in that yarn.


----------



## triciad19

tamarque said:


> Me, too. Spent about 1/2 hours alone on just a very few of their yarns and colors. Will go back to see if I can find the angora glitz in multicolor. Did not see it the first time I looked. Boohoo.


See if this helps http://www.yarn-paradise.com/angora-color-glitz-blue-shades
At least let you see some. Search for glitz color or color glitz.

Happy hunting!


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> Toni, a quick question about the "scarf". I began the scarf last night and noticed at the end of Chart 1, to repeat the rows 22 times. Do you still repeat Chart 1, making the scarf, 22 times? Revan


No, that should read repeat rows 1 -22 two more times (for a total of three times through the chart).


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> In the notes for chart 3, #3, it says to add 2 stitches to either side of the snowflake to help compensate for the lack of stretch in the stocking stitch in this section.
> It specifies:
> 4 garter + 2 stockinette + 42 + 2 stockinette + 4 garter = 54 sts
> This does add up to 54 stitches but we started with 54 stitches. If we were to add 2 to each side, it should be 58 stitches.
> Please advise, Toni.


I am sorry, Jane. It does say that. The large snowflake is the least stretchy of the stitches on this scarf. At the time that I wrote that, I was thinking of something someone said about it not being noticeable if there is a difference of a few stitches like that from one section to another, but then forgot to make the needed changes else where in the pattern. You can ignore that sentence and not add the extra stitches.


----------



## Revan

I understand, a total of 3 times.


----------



## Normaedern

TLL said:


> Those color changes are perfect for that scarf!!! Looking good, Tricia!!!


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> I understand, a total of 3 times.


Yes, ma'am. You've got it now. :thumbup:


----------



## 123wendy

I just got my yarn this morning. Must first finish the lace hat for our cancer center.


----------



## TLL

123wendy said:


> I just got my yarn this morning. Must first finish the lace hat for our cancer center.


What kind did you get? What color? Have fun!!!


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...You can ignore that sentence and not add the extra stitches....


I am thinking that I might add one on each side just the same & then decrease them on the last row.
In the 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf that a few LPers are doing, as well as Kristin Benecken's Advent Calendar Scarf, there are adjustments made in the eyelet transition section to accommodate the difference in the # of stitches for the next lace section.


----------



## 123wendy

Lavender


TLL said:


> What kind did you get? What color? Have fun!!!


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> I am thinking that I might add one on each side just the same & then decrease them on the last row.
> In the 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf that a few LPers are doing, as well as Kristin Benecken's Advent Calendar Scarf, there are adjustments made in the eyelet transition section to accommodate the difference in the # of stitches for the next lace section.


If you are comfortable with that, go for it! There is a lot of stretch width wise in the body and the border, but not so much the snowflake. I didn't want people to get confused and forgot I had put that in the notes.


----------



## TLL

123wendy said:


> Lavender


That sounds like it will be very pretty!

PS. Shirley/Designer started the parade so you can upload your photos of the dishcloths and bookmarks, and then your scarves/shawls when you get that far. It will be so fun to see all of them together in the Parade!!! Here is the link to get you started: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325621-1.html#7024347


----------



## Ronie

this sounds like everyone is knitting away!! I can't wait to see more pictures... I love to see how everyones yarn works up with the same pattern.. it is always a treat 
Great start Tricia... I love that yarn. thanks for the link.. I am seriously considering it..


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> this sounds like everyone is knitting away!! I can't wait to see more pictures... I love to see how everyones yarn works up with the same pattern.. it is always a treat
> Great start Tricia... I love that yarn. thanks for the link.. I am seriously considering it..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JeanJean

Aha! I think I have discovered how to have notices of this section 2: write to you, and then I should get notices. Now I won't have to go to page... in section 1, to find this part.
I am still dinking along on the first section, but am loving learning all about this beautiful scarf, too, as I will be doing it in time. I am learning so much just by listening in on the conversations here. You are a wonderful group of people, so supportive of one another.


----------



## TLL

JeanJean said:


> Aha! I think I have discovered how to have notices of this section 2: write to you, and then I should get notices. Now I won't have to go to page... in section 1, to find this part.
> I am still dinking along on the first section, but am loving learning all about this beautiful scarf, too, as I will be doing it in time. I am learning so much just by listening in on the conversations here. You are a wonderful group of people, so supportive of one another.


I am glad you were able to figure out the notices, JeanJean! Please feel free to ask any questions you might have. I am glad you are learning along with everyone else. :thumbup: We would love to see photos of your projects.


----------



## Nonalehm

I have completed the first 3 charts and have CO several rows of second end. I am reading and studying the body chart as I thought I might do some of the body (chart 4) while @ appointments today. I do have a question. I do not understand the need for the extra k st. @ the end of row 1 in the chart pattern (scarf). Am I missing something? Still enjoying this workshop very much. I have not done lace before as it always looked like 2 much confusion with the written pattern. The CHARTS are great, maybe because I use to do lots of cross stitch. Thanks


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I am posting charts 1,2 and 3. I pinned it out some to show the pattern. I am now working on the second end. I am liking the green more than I thought I would.


----------



## craftyone51

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am posting charts 1,2 and 3. I pinned it out some to show the pattern. I am now working on the second end. I am liking the green more than I thought I would.


It's beautiful in the green, Patsy Ruth. I am on row 23 of the snowflake and really like how it's looking. Have to put it away until tonight. Darn. Want to keep knitting. It sure is a beautiful pattern, Toni.


----------



## Ronie

Patsy Ruth that is beautiful.. I knew the color would grow on you...  it looks like you have the same blocking mats I have and your first half is just the same size mine was too  I love how those ends are showcased and the body of the scarf is nice and perfect for wrapping around our necks. 

I know the feeling craftyone I get that way too... it is why I have to have all my chores and the house clean before I sit down to knit.. then there is NO distractions


----------



## TLL

Nonalehm said:


> I have completed the first 3 charts and have CO several rows of second end. I am reading and studying the body chart as I thought I might do some of the body (chart 4) while @ appointments today. I do have a question. I do not understand the need for the extra k st. @ the end of row 1 in the chart pattern (scarf). Am I missing something? Still enjoying this workshop very much. I have not done lace before as it always looked like 2 much confusion with the written pattern. The CHARTS are great, maybe because I use to do lots of cross stitch. Thanks


Please ignore that extra stitch. I thought that I had taken it off. It was a thought that I was thinking and changed my mind. Sorry!

I am so glad you are enjoying this workshop! You have gotten so far!!! :thumbup:


----------



## redkat

Patsy Ruth, your scarf is looking great!! 

I can't wait until I get at least that far. I had some setbacks on Friday and had to rip back the second section of Chart 1 twice when nearly complete with it (thank goodness I had a lifeline after the first part!!). For some reason I kept dropping a stitch and couldn't figure out how to reclaim it with the yarn overs and decreases. Then I only had time over the weekend to actually complete that section. Hopefully today or tomorrow I can finish chart 1.


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am posting charts 1,2 and 3. I pinned it out some to show the pattern. I am now working on the second end. I am liking the green more than I thought I would.


It is very pretty in the green! Thank you for showing us your progress!!!


----------



## barb1957

Patsy, Your green is wonderful. I like the way the trees and snowflake pops. You are doing a great job.


----------



## TLL

redkat said:


> I had some setbacks on Friday and had to rip back the second section of Chart 1 twice when nearly complete with it (thank goodness I had a lifeline after the first part!!). For some reason I kept dropping a stitch and couldn't figure out how to reclaim it with the yarn overs and decreases. Then I only had time over the weekend to actually complete that section. Hopefully today or tomorrow I can finish chart 1.


Hang in there, redkat! I am so glad you had that lifeline in there also!!! All of those yarn overs can be tricky. We look forward to progress photos when you can.


----------



## Nonalehm

TLL said:


> Please ignore that extra stitch. I thought that I had taken it off. It was a thought that I was thinking and changed my mind. Sorry!
> 
> I am so glad you are enjoying this workshop! You have gotten so far!!! :thumbup:


Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Miss Pam

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am posting charts 1,2 and 3. I pinned it out some to show the pattern. I am now working on the second end. I am liking the green more than I thought I would.


It's looking great, Patsy Ruth!


----------



## craftyone51

I forgot to mention that I too am using "Lifelines" and it's a first for me. Sure makes you feel like you do have a safety net. Also love my nice edges, which is also a first for me. This workshop with Toni and Shirley is GREAT!! I need to get me some blocking mats like Patsy's.


----------



## jscaplen

Patsy Ruth said:


> I am posting charts 1,2 and 3. ...


Looking grand!
The green looks lovely - those trees especially.


----------



## NanaW

craftyone51 said:


> I forgot to mention that I too am using "Lifelines" and it's a first for me. Sure makes you feel like you do have a safety net. Also love my nice edges, which is also a first for me. This workshop with Toni and Shirley is GREAT!! I need to get me some blocking mats like Patsy's.


Do you block each section as you go? I also love that green.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> I am on row 23 of the snowflake and really like how it's looking. Have to put it away until tonight. Darn. Want to keep knitting. It sure is a beautiful pattern, Toni.


Isn't that snowflake fun to work on? When I was working on mine I wanted to do "one more row" to see how it developed.  I am glad you like the pattern, Susan.


----------



## TLL

NanaW said:


> Do you block each section as you go? I also love that green.


No. Wait until you are done to block the whole scarf. :thumbup: (She was showing us her progress and put it on the wires to do it.  )


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> I forgot to mention that I too am using "Lifelines" and it's a first for me. Sure makes you feel like you do have a safety net. Also love my nice edges, which is also a first for me. This workshop with Toni and Shirley is GREAT!! I need to get me some blocking mats like Patsy's.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (Thank you!)


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Thank you everyone for the lovely comments. I believe I purchased the mats at Home Depot and the blocking wires were from Knit Picks. The wires sure help to keep the sides nice and straight when pinning. I wouldn't want to try to pin out a scarf or shawl without the wires. They are a must for me when blocking lace. 

Toni, I am loving this scarf workshop. Your charts are perfect. I only check the written pattern at the beginning of each section then go straight to the chart.


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely comments. I believe I purchased the mats at Home Depot and the blocking wires were from Knit Picks. The wires sure help to keep the sides nice and straight when pinning. I wouldn't want to try to pin out a scarf or shawl without the wires. They are a must for me when blocking lace.
> 
> Toni, I am loving this scarf workshop. Your charts are perfect. I only check the written pattern at the beginning of each section then go straight to the chart.


I really like my wires also. They are actually stainless steel welding rod (my brother manages a welding supply) and they work great!

Thank you so much, Patsy Ruth! I am very glad you are enjoying this workshop and working with charts. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

Patsy Ruth, your scarf is looking great. I love the green color and how it makes the pattern pop!!


----------



## tamarque

TLL said:


> I really like my wires also. They are actually stainless steel welding rod (my brother manages a welding supply) and they work great!
> 
> Thank you so much, Patsy Ruth! I am very glad you are enjoying this workshop and working with charts. :thumbup:


I use welding wires, too, Toni. They were so cost effective, locally available and work so well.

Patsy ruth--love your green scarce. You have great stitch definition. What is your yarn and needle size?


----------



## craftyone51

Where do you find the wires? I don't have any and no idea of what to get. Thanks.


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> Isn't that snowflake fun to work on? When I was working on mine I wanted to do "one more row" to see how it developed.  I am glad you like the pattern, Susan.


I'm loving the snowflake pattern. You are so right about doing just one more row. It's looking so pretty. And just to let everyone know I purchased Bernat baby yarn in the colorway of "Blue Flannel". I had a few bumps in the road and started out with size 8 needles and realized it was too big, went down to size 6, still too big, now I'm using size 3 bamboo straights, I have 2 set's of these, so that's good. The colors are white, muted blue and muted gray. I'm very pleased with how it's turning out. I'll send a picture when I can.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Where do you find the wires? I don't have any and no idea of what to get. Thanks.


I know that KnitPicks has them. They call them "Lace Blocking Wires". It looks like they might come with some blocking pins also.

Or my brother, in southern Minnesota has welding wires.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> I'm loving the snowflake pattern. You are so right about doing just one more row. It's looking so pretty. And just to let everyone know I purchased Bernat baby yarn in the colorway of "Blue Flannel". I had a few bumps in the road and started out with size 8 needles and realized it was too big, went down to size 6, still too big, now I'm using size 3 bamboo straights, I have 2 set's of these, so that's good. The colors are white, muted blue and muted gray. I'm very pleased with how it's turning out. I'll send a picture when I can.


Wow! That has got to be tiny! What size is it turning out to be? You mean we have to wait for a photo?!!!  (I'm so bad, I know.)


----------



## Patsy Ruth

tamarque said:


> I use welding wires, too, Toni. They were so cost effective, locally available and work so well.
> 
> Patsy ruth--love your green scarce. You have great stitch definition. What is your yarn and needle size?


I used size US 6 addi lace clicks. I will just remove the points and use another cord for the second end. Will probably use a single point size 6 when grafting them together. Keeps from buying another needle.

Yarn is Cascade Yarns Heritage in fingering weight 75% superwash
wool and 25% nylon. Very nice to work with. :thumbup: ; :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> I really like my wires also. They are actually stainless steel welding rod (my brother manages a welding supply) and they work great!
> 
> Thank you so much, Patsy Ruth! I am very glad you are enjoying this workshop and working with charts. :thumbup:


That's what I use, too, Toni. My DH was a welder when he was working and still does some now. When he knew I needed some, he went up to the welding supply store and got some for me.


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> Wow! That has got to be tiny! What size is it turning out to be? You mean we have to wait for a photo?!!!  (I'm so bad, I know.)


I put a measuring tape on it today and it looks like it's going to be around 9 inches wide and I was holding it to about where it would be blocked to. I think I should be in the ballpark with what it should be. At least I hope so.


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> I used size US 6 addi lace clicks. I will just remove the points and use another cord for the second end. Will probably use a single point size 6 when grafting them together. Keeps from buying another needle.
> 
> Yarn is Cascade Yarns Heritage in fingering weight 75% superwash
> wool and 25% nylon. Very nice to work with. :thumbup: ; :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> I put a measuring tape on it today and it looks like it's going to be around 9 inches wide and I was holding it to about where it would be blocked to. I think I should be in the ballpark with what it should be. At least I hope so.


That will be nice for wrapping around your neck.  With your warmer temps, you probably do not want a lot of bulk anyway, would you? (I've never had the opportunity to get that far south, so I don't know myself.)


----------



## TLL

Miss Pam said:


> That's what I use, too, Toni. My DH was a welder when he was working and still does some now. When he knew I needed some, he went up to the welding supply store and got some for me.


Awe! Isn't he a great guy?!!! :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> That will be nice for wrapping around your neck.  With your warmer temps, you probably do not want a lot of bulk anyway, would you? (I've never had the opportunity to get that far south, so I don't know myself.)


We live in the beautiful Ozarks. Have a BIL that lives in cold Duluth.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> Awe! Isn't he a great guy?!!! :thumbup:


He's a keeper, that's for sure. We'll be celebrating our 37th anniversary this July!


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> We live in the beautiful Ozarks. Have a BIL that lives in cold Duluth.


At least it wasn't as cold as last year! Brrrr!!!!


----------



## TLL

Miss Pam said:


> He's a keeper, that's for sure. We'll be celebrating our 37th anniversary this July!


Awwweee!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## craftyone51

Miss Pam said:


> He's a keeper, that's for sure. We'll be celebrating our 37th anniversary this July!


July is just around the corner, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Miss Pam

craftyone51 said:


> July is just around the corner, Happy Anniversary!


Thank you, Susan! It's not far off, is it?!!!


----------



## eshlemania

Susan, looking forward to 'seeing' your colors.


----------



## craftyone51

eshlemania said:


> Susan, looking forward to 'seeing' your colors.


I won't take a picture until I finish the snowflake, so hopefully soon. Be patient. I bet Toni is so anxious to see how all of our scarfs/shawls are looking. I am too though. I'm going to start knitting again very soon now. Dinner and dishes are done.


----------



## tamarque

Patsy Ruth said:


> I used size US 6 addi lace clicks. I will just remove the points and use another cord for the second end. Will probably use a single point size 6 when grafting them together. Keeps from buying another needle.
> 
> Yarn is Cascade Yarns Heritage in fingering weight 75% superwash
> wool and 25% nylon. Very nice to work with. :thumbup: ; :thumbup:


Love Cascade yarns.


----------



## tamarque

craftyone51 said:


> Where do you find the wires? I don't have any and no idea of what to get. Thanks.


Look up welding supplies in your area. They should be stainless steel and are about 3 ft long. Think they cost about $20? for a tube of about 10 or 12 of them. I love working with mine. They are flexible and light weight but easy to get a straight line with them.

If you have a problem finding a distributor, ask an auto body shop where they get there welding supplies or where there is a local supplier (they may not use a local one).

You can order blocking wires but then have shipping to pay for and time delay. And they may be more costly.


----------



## Miss Pam

TLL said:


> Awwweee!!! Congratulations!!!


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## craftyone51

tamarque said:


> Look up welding supplies in your area. They should be stainless steel and are about 3 ft long. Think they cost about $20? for a tube of about 10 or 12 of them. I love working with mine. They are flexible and light weight but easy to get a straight line with them.
> 
> If you have a problem finding a distributor, ask an auto body shop where they get there welding supplies or where there is a local supplier (they may not use a local one).
> 
> You can order blocking wires but then have shipping to pay for and time delay. And they may be more costly.


Thanks for all the info Tamarque. I google and we have about 5 places in the town I live, so I will check it out tomorrow. And now I have an idea of the cost too. I sure appreciate your help.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> I bet Toni is so anxious to see how all of our scarfs/shawls are looking.


You are spot on!!! I am so looking forward to seeing everyone's projects in all of the stages!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

craftyone51 said:


> Thanks for all the info Tamarque. I google and we have about 5 places in the town I live, so I will check it out tomorrow. And now I have an idea of the cost too. I sure appreciate your help.


My pleasure


----------



## Gail DSouza

This is how far I am in the Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf
I have completed 3 repeats of chart 1 and done Chart 2
I am now ready to start the Snowflake
Have not pinned it out as I have to get blocking pins.


----------



## TLL

Gail DSouza said:


> This is how far I am in the Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf
> I have completed 3 repeats of chart 1 and done Chart 2
> I am now ready to start the Snowflake
> Have not pinned it out as I have to get blocking pins.


It is so pretty! You are doing great, Gail!!! Thank you for the picture of your "in progress". :thumbup:

I love seeing this scarf in all of the colors everyone has choosen.


----------



## eshlemania

Gail, I love your start! 

Toni, It's going to be great seeing your scarf in all these colors. 

Just read your post, Toni. I see we think alike.


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Gail, I love your start!
> 
> Toni, It's going to be great seeing your scarf in all these colors.
> 
> Just read your post, Toni. I see we think alike.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## barb1957

Great start to your scarf Gail. I also love the color


----------



## Gail DSouza

Thanks everyone!!
Thank you Toni for a great workshop!
Really having fun with this one!


----------



## TLL

Gail DSouza said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> Thank you Toni for a great workshop!
> Really having fun with this one!


Thank you, Gail.


----------



## 123wendy

my progress from start. have gotten more done


----------



## TLL

123wendy said:


> my progress from start. have gotten more done


I am impressed, Wendy! You are working on both ends at once!!! Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza

Love your scarf Wendy!
The yarn is giving a sharp definition to the lace pattern!
It's looking lovely!
What yarn are you using?


----------



## Gloverbj

I need help!
I'm working on chart#1, 5 row.
I check before starting the row and I have 54 stitches.
Working pattern from beginning to the 2 nd yarn over. Then beginning repeat (after first red line. Knit over to the 2nd yarn over and have 6 stitches left before marker.
What's happening - I've done this row over and over with same results.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## TLL

Gloverbj said:


> I need help!
> I'm working on chart#1, 5 row.
> I check before starting the row and I have 54 stitches.
> Working pattern from beginning to the 2 nd yarn over. Then beginning repeat (after first red line. Knit over to the 2nd yarn over and have 6 stitches left before marker.
> What's happening - I've done this row over and over with same results.
> What am I doing wrong?


4 garter edge stitches,SM + 3 knit balance stitches, SM + K1, YO, K8, S1-*K2tog-PSSO*, K8, YO, SM + K1, YO, K8, S1-*K2tog-PSSO*, K8, YO, SM, + K3, SM + K4 garter edge sts. I am wondering if you are getting the k2tog-PSSO in the center stitch of the tree? The YO's will balance out the decreases from the S1-K2tog-PSSO, so the count stays the same at 54 sts.


----------



## craftyone51

Gail DSouza said:


> This is how far I am in the Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf
> I have completed 3 repeats of chart 1 and done Chart 2
> I am now ready to start the Snowflake
> Have not pinned it out as I have to get blocking pins.


It sure looks pretty and just wait to you start the snowflake, it is so much fun seeing the pattern appear. I'm on Row 61 and can't wait till dinner and dishes are done so I can finish the snowflake and chart 2 and then start the other end. What fun.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> It sure looks pretty and just wait to you start the snowflake, it is so much fun seeing the pattern appear. I'm on Row 61 and can't wait till dinner and dishes are done so I can finish the snowflake and chart 2 and then start the other end. What fun.


  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## nancy787

Gail DSouza said:


> This is how far I am in the Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf
> I have completed 3 repeats of chart 1 and done Chart 2
> I am now ready to start the Snowflake
> Have not pinned it out as I have to get blocking pins.


Beautiful! I love the color.


----------



## eshlemania

Wendy, your starts look great. Again, love the color.


----------



## Ronie

Gloverbj said:


> I need help!
> I'm working on chart#1, 5 row.
> I check before starting the row and I have 54 stitches.
> Working pattern from beginning to the 2 nd yarn over. Then beginning repeat (after first red line. Knit over to the 2nd yarn over and have 6 stitches left before marker.
> What's happening - I've done this row over and over with same results.
> What am I doing wrong?


Your not doing anything wrong.. the 'Symbol Key' is wrong.. you must of missed all the talk about it earlier in the workshop. You have a 'Orange' square in the middle and it should read -*S1-K2tog-PSSO* it is a double decrease.. 
If you change that I am sure your count will come out right .. It is easy to miss these typo's... if your not sure about something and we can't answer it fast enough you can try to double check it with the written.. it is not always a solution but it can be helpful


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> Your not doing anything wrong.. the 'Symbol Key' is wrong.. you must of missed all the talk about it earlier in the workshop. You have a 'Orange' square in the middle and it should read -*S1-K2tog-PSSO* it is a double decrease..
> If you change that I am sure your count will come out right .. It is easy to miss these typo's... if your not sure about something and we can't answer it fast enough you can try to double check it with the written.. it is not always a solution but it can be helpful


I totally forgot about that. I hope all of this helps you out, Gloverbj.

Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> I totally forgot about that. I hope all of this helps you out, Gloverbj.
> 
> Thank you, Ronie!


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 123wendy

Loops and Threads. A baby yarn I got at Michael's


----------



## redkat

Gail, I love your color!


----------



## redkat

Wendy, that is going to be really pretty when finished. Such a pretty pastel color.


----------



## barb1957

Wendy your scarf is looking great. I'm hoping this weekend I can start mine. I just have 2 horns and 2 ears left for the giraffe can't wait till its done.


----------



## TLL

barb1957 said:


> Wendy your scarf is looking great. I'm hoping this weekend I can start mine. I just have 2 horns and 2 ears left for the giraffe can't wait till its done.


Barb, if you have an original download of chart #1, be sure to change the *key* to read: */l\ : S1-K2tog-PSSO* not S1-K2-PSSO I think you will be much happier with the results.


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> Barb, if you have an original download of chart #1, be sure to change the *key* to read: */l\ : S1-K2tog-PSSO* not S1-K2-PSSO I think you will be much happier with the results.


  :thumbup:

all of these are looking so pretty... I see Toni's vision coming to life... I love mine and I know you all will love yours too


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> all of these are looking so pretty... I see Toni's vision coming to life... I love mine and I know you all will love yours too


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## barb1957

Thanks Toni, Yes I checked it out. I had revised it on the 12th and all is fine. Getting really excited about starting but with the giraffe I need for shower gift and husbands PT and doc has me going also I have been busy running back and forth. Waiting for downtime starting Saturday. Yea!!!!!


----------



## TLL

barb1957 said:


> Thanks Toni, Yes I checked it out. I had revised it on the 12th and all is fine. Getting really excited about starting but with the giraffe I need for shower gift and husbands PT and doc has me going also I have been busy running back and forth. Waiting for downtime starting Saturday. Yea!!!!!


Saturday is coming!!! I hope all goes well in the meantime.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Seems like everyone is working away. I am on the second repeat of chart 1 on the second end. I have slowed down a little to catch up on other things. I am back to it again now. Hope to finish the second end by the weekend. Then to start on the center section. Very happy with the way it looks!!!!!


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> Seems like everyone is working away. I am on the second repeat of chart 1 on the second end. I have slowed down a little to catch up on other things. I am back to it again now. Hope to finish the second end by the weekend. Then to start on the center section. Very happy with the way it looks!!!!!


Whoo Hoo!!! Wonderful news!!! You go, girl!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang

I've actually started the scarf in my multicolored blue to white cotton thread...with the solid blue waiting for the middle "body". Explanation of why I'm getting so far will be posted in the current LP.


----------



## Ronie

kaixixang said:


> I've actually started the scarf in my multicolored blue to white cotton thread...with the solid blue waiting for the middle "body". Explanation of why I'm getting so far will be posted in the current LP.


I was just telling Toni that I am really liking that color combo!! hmmm I should pull some of my blue's out and see if I should start something with them.. I look forward to seeing yours.. I have so much cotton thread.. I should start using it


----------



## craftyone51

Here's my update. Just finished my 2nd repeat of chart 1, second half. Will be working the snowflake tonight. Looking forward to starting the body and seeing this scarf finished. I am very pleased. Thanks again, Toni.


----------



## TLL

:thumbup: to all of you!!! I am excited to see these different colors.


----------



## craftyone51

Patsy Ruth said:


> Seems like everyone is working away. I am on the second repeat of chart 1 on the second end. I have slowed down a little to catch up on other things. I am back to it again now. Hope to finish the second end by the weekend. Then to start on the center section. Very happy with the way it looks!!!!!


I was wondering why we hadn't heard of your progress, Patsy.


----------



## 123wendy

I'm on chart 5 with about 15 inches. Having lots of fun and complements when knitting in public.


----------



## TLL

123wendy said:


> I'm on chart 5 with about 15 inches. Having lots of fun and complements when knitting in public.


Do you mean chart 4/Snowfall Body? How exciting! It will be so fun to see it!!! That must be so encouraging to be getting all of those compliments. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

craftyone51 said:


> I was wondering why we hadn't heard of your progress, Patsy.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

craftyone51 said:


> I was wondering why we hadn't heard of your progress, Patsy.


My transcribing job will come in either today or tomorrow so this will slow me down a little. This is the only job I have now since I 'retired' It takes a little time from my knitting but it pays good so I will keep it up for a while. Looks like we may finish our scarves soon. I am getting anxious to get to the center section, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51

I'm also anxious to finish the center section. I'm just anxious to see my scarf finished and post a picture of it as I know that Toni sure is looking forward to seeing all of our scarves from her beautiful pattern.


----------



## irishrose24

My update- I'm about 3/4ths through the snowflake- just pluggin along. It's exciting to see the pattern take shape- actually I'm excited that 'I'm doing it!'- its coming along well so far. This is soo fun-glad I signed on to this workshop. Thanks!


----------



## craftyone51

irishrose24 said:


> My update- I'm about 3/4ths through the snowflake- just pluggin along. It's exciting to see the pattern take shape- actually I'm excited that 'I'm doing it!'- its coming along well so far. This is soo fun-glad I signed on to this workshop. Thanks!


Sounds like you're moving right along, Irishrose. I'm so glad I signed on to this workshop too. It is so much fun. I also love that I can now read charts as it is so much faster than reading the pattern.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Sounds like you're moving right along, Irishrose. I'm so glad I signed on to this workshop too. It is so much fun. I also love that I can now read charts as it is so much faster than reading the pattern.


*"I also love that I can now read charts as it is so much faster than reading the pattern."*

It is so good to hear that you are all learning and enjoying what you have learned from this workshop! *Happy Knitting!!!* (Yes!!! I am really looking forward to seeing all of your amazing scarves when you get that far!  )


----------



## LooWho

Other than learning about knitting, I am discovering just how much I have lost in the ability to concentrate. It's showing me how spacey I've become.That means, however, I have an excellent reason to continue! Plus, I was given some lace weight yarn, and would like to knit gifts for friends. I am drawn to lace work. 
For the scarf, I decided to do it as instructed by making sure I had 600 yds, so this is what I found at AC Moore...it's listed as weight 2, 52/48% cotton & acrylic, on size 4 needles...I don't have circulars in 5, 6, or 7. It feels soft.
I am starting to get used to the right side purl back of a YO, where that length of yarn slipping off the needle is to be expected, instead of the sensation of "Whoa! What went wrong here." I have a few blunders in here, some of which I couldn't see my way out of at the time. Since it is not a gift, and once worn they will not show, I didn't feel like ripping it apart. I put in a lifeline, and then forgot to keep putting them in. But I plan on doing one every 4 rows for the second end. Reading the charts has become so easy to understand, I didn't use the written part for chart 2 or 3. But I can appreciate all the work you put 
into creating this pattern, Toni, and I hope you had fun doing it
By the way, I took the photo outside as a nod to your name, Winter Wonderland, as in I wonder how much longer winter will last here in Vermont. It is still bitterly cold.


----------



## TLL

LooWho said:


> Other than learning about knitting, I am discovering just how much I have lost in the ability to concentrate. It's showing me how spacey I've become.That means, however, I have an excellent reason to continue! Plus, I was given some lace weight yarn, and would like to knit gifts for friends. I am drawn to lace work.
> For the scarf, I decided to do it as instructed by making sure I had 600 yds, so this is what I found at AC Moore...it's listed as weight 2, 52/48% cotton & acrylic, on size 4 needles...I don't have circulars in 5, 6, or 7. It feels soft.
> I am starting to get used to the right side purl back of a YO, where that length of yarn slipping off the needle is to be expected, instead of the sensation of "Whoa! What went wrong here." I have a few blunders in here, some of which I couldn't see my way out of at the time. Since it is not a gift, and once worn they will not show, I didn't feel like ripping it apart. I put in a lifeline, and then forgot to keep putting them in. But I plan on doing one every 4 rows for the second end. Reading the charts has become so easy to understand, I didn't use the written part for chart 2 or 3. But I can appreciate all the work you put
> into creating this pattern, Toni, and I hope you had fun doing it
> By the way, I took the photo outside as a nod to your name, Winter Wonderland, as in I wonder how much longer winter will last here in Vermont. It is still bitterly cold.


It sounds like you are learning a lot and enjoying the process, LouWho. That makes me feel very happy to hear.

I look forward to seeing your photo. All of our snow has melted, but I hear your area might get hit in the near future. Take Care, Toni


----------



## LooWho

Drats...this was supposed to be in the post.


----------



## LooWho

Evidently I need to learn how to post from Google Drive as well as knit!


----------



## TLL

LooWho said:


> Evidently I need to learn how to post from Google Drive as well as knit!


Did you mean the photos you posted in the Parade, maybe?


----------



## LooWho

No, not the peach color, it's the first scarf end in a bright blue with snow as background. ...I will wait until I finish the scarf, then use this tablet to post. I lost knitting time trying to do it via Drive.


----------



## TLL

LooWho said:


> No, not the peach color, it's the first scarf end in a bright blue with snow as background. ...I will wait until I finish the scarf, then use this tablet to post. I lost knitting time trying to do it via Drive.


And knitting time is precious! We can wait. Thanks for trying.


----------



## TLL

LooWho said:


> ...creating this pattern, Toni, and I hope you had fun doing it.


I had a LOT of fun planning this workshop and designing your projects. I am so glad you, and everyone else, are learning and growing your knitting skills. The whole idea was to develop you abilities to the point where you could use the charts only. You are doing great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51

Toni, just wanted to let you know that I started chart 4 of the body and have 8 rows completed and it's a beautiful stitch pattern. Getting so close to seeing this gorgeous scarf completed.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Toni, just wanted to let you know that I started chart 4 of the body and have 8 rows completed and it's a beautiful stitch pattern. Getting so close to seeing this gorgeous scarf completed.


That is so exciting!!! After making the body 20" long on my shawl and 30" long on my scarf, I really like the longer length for wrapping it around my neck and still being able to see the large snowflake on each end. Just a quick FYI there for you.


----------



## 123wendy

20 more rows and then grafting.


----------



## jscaplen

I have finished the first segment of my scarf. I love this colour & the snowflake is gorgeous. I was tempted to use more beads but I didn't want them to be irritating against the neck.


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> That is so exciting!!! After making the body 20" long on my shawl and 30" long on my scarf, I really like the longer length for wrapping it around my neck and still being able to see the large snowflake on each end. Just a quick FYI there for you.


Thanks for the FYI. I will plan on 30 inches. Had to put it down till tonight. Darn.


----------



## craftyone51

123wendy said:


> 20 more rows and then grafting.


Hey there Wendy, didn't you just recently get your yarn and you're almost ready to graft? Hummmm. Your fast.


----------



## craftyone51

jscaplen said:


> I have finished the first segment of my scarf. I love this colour & the snowflake is gorgeous. I was tempted to use more beads but I didn't want them to be irritating against the neck.


It's so pretty. I will have to learn to add beads to my next project.


----------



## Gail DSouza

TLL said:


> That is so exciting!!! After making the body 20" long on my shawl and 30" long on my scarf, I really like the longer length for wrapping it around my neck and still being able to see the large snowflake on each end. Just a quick FYI there for you.
> 
> Hi Toni, do you mean you have done 30 inches for Chart 4 alone?
> Thanks


----------



## Gail DSouza

jscaplen said:


> I have finished the first segment of my scarf. I love this colour & the snowflake is gorgeous. I was tempted to use more beads but I didn't want them to be irritating against the neck.


Your scarf is looking beautiful with the beads!!
It is so nice to see all the variations!!


----------



## 123wendy

craftyone51 said:


> Hey there Wendy, didn't you just recently get your yarn and you're almost ready to graft? Hummmm. Your fast.


I basically get to knit most of the day, retired and have a companion who sleeps most of the day. Without this workshop I would be making hats for our local chemo patients. Currently I have 12 hats to turn in with another created using the snowfall stitch. I also have a prayer shawl on needles.
People say I knit fast but to me it is just how I knit. Ha Ha


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> It's so pretty.


Thank you 


> I will have to learn to add beads to my next project.


We did an Ashton KAL on Lace Party a little while back & I put some info there on beading - in my third post:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295032-1.html

If you really want to be brave & adventurous, Lily Go has a new MKAL starting in May. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/interview-with-the-vampire-mkal
She is a very creative designer & has a way with beads although this one doesn't have as many as her last one, for sure. Her patterns are very well constructed & easy to follow. My first beaded shawl was her design: _When the Flowers Bloom_ - gorgeous.


----------



## craftyone51

123wendy said:


> I basically get to knit most of the day, retired and have a companion who sleeps most of the day. Without this workshop I would be making hats for our local chemo patients. Currently I have 12 hats to turn in with another created using the snowfall stitch. I also have a prayer shawl on needles.
> People say I knit fast but to me it is just how I knit. Ha Ha


Wish I had more time to knit. I am also retired but hubby and I have to get out every day and get our walk in and the usual housework, etc. It's so great that you are knitting hats for chemo patients. We have a good friend that just finished 6 weeks of chemo and radiation.


----------



## jscaplen

Gail DSouza said:


> Your scarf is looking beautiful with the beads!!...


Thank you


----------



## craftyone51

jscaplen said:


> We did an Ashton KAL on Lace Party a little while back & I put some info there on beading - in my third post:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295032-1.html
> 
> If you really want to be brave & adventurous, Lily Go has a new MKAL starting in May.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/interview-with-the-vampire-mkal
> She is a very creative designer & has a way with beads although this one doesn't have as many as her last one, for sure. Her patterns are very well constructed & easy to follow. My first beaded shawl was her design: _When the Flowers Bloom_ - gorgeous.


Thanks for the links and the info. I will look at them later. Need to sign off now.


----------



## eshlemania

Jane, love your scarf. Your beads really pop!! Looks great!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

craftyone51 said:


> Thanks for the FYI. I will plan on 30 inches. Had to put it down till tonight. Darn.


WOW! looks like a couple of you will finish fairly soon. I am in the middle of the snowflake chart on second end but I am expecting my transcribing work to come in today so will have to put it down for a couple of days until I get the typing done. Will knit until Fed Ex comes today to deliver my work. Hopefully I will finish the snowflake before that.


----------



## Ronie

Way to go Wendy... I look forward to seeing it done 

Jane that is stunning.. your bead placement if amazing.. you could teach a class on this! Every time I see one of your beautiful shawls it inspires me to do more beading.. We are going to Grants Pass next weekend.. that is where they have 'Fire Mountain Gems'!! .. I hope our plans don't change .. I really want to go. I have plans to spend some money there ..LOL


----------



## jscaplen

eshlemania said:


> Jane, love your scarf. Your beads really pop!! Looks great!


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is stunning.. your bead placement if amazing...


Thank you 
I had something else in mind for the beads on the snowflake but my mind was too scattered to work it out & I went with something more straightforward.


> We are going to ... 'Fire Mountain Gems'!! ... I have plans to spend some money there ..LOL


Oh, my! Wish I could go with you!


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my! Wish I could go with you!


Wouldn't that be fun?!!!

Jane, your scarf and beads look great! I think it would be a great idea for you to teach a beading class. I get a little carried away with them when I do it. 

If there is anyone having trouble with *Yarn Overs and Stitch Marker control*, I made an attempt at photographing how I do it and posted it on Workshop #63. (With an invite to LP for further suggestions.  )


----------



## nancy787

jscaplen said:


> I have finished the first segment of my scarf. I love this colour & the snowflake is gorgeous. I was tempted to use more beads but I didn't want them to be irritating against the neck.


Beautiful! I love the beads. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

123wendy said:


> Currently I have 12 hats to turn in with another created using the snowfall stitch. I also have a prayer shawl on needles.


What a wonderful way to keep busy! My aunt was a recipient of a Prayer Shawl. It was beautiful!!! It was my inspiration to pick up the needles again.

I would love to see your hat with the snowfall stitch.


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> ...Jane, your scarf and beads look great!...


Thank you 


> I think it would be a great idea for you to teach a beading class...


I feel much more comfortable having the designer tell me where to put them.


----------



## jscaplen

nancy787 said:


> Beautiful! I love the beads. :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> I feel much more comfortable having the designer tell me where to put them.


That is totally understandable.


----------



## triciad19

Ronie said:


> Way to go Wendy... I look forward to seeing it done
> 
> Jane that is stunning.. your bead placement if amazing.. you could teach a class on this! Every time I see one of your beautiful shawls it inspires me to do more beading.. We are going to Grants Pass next weekend.. that is where they have 'Fire Mountain Gems'!! .. I hope our plans don't change .. I really want to go. I have plans to spend some money there ..LOL


Wish I could go. Guess I need to get a catalog. May the weather be nice and you have a nice trip.


----------



## KittyChris

Jane your beads go so well with that yarn! It is just gorgeous! :!:


----------



## jscaplen

KittyChris said:


> Jane your beads go so well with that yarn! It is just gorgeous! :!:


Thank you, Chris


----------



## Patsy Ruth

jscaplen said:


> I have finished the first segment of my scarf. I love this colour & the snowflake is gorgeous. I was tempted to use more beads but I didn't want them to be irritating against the neck.


Love the beads. Your scarf looks beautiful. I think I will try something with beads soon. I have used beads while crocheting but have not used them in knitting. I think it is time to try it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> Love the beads. Your scarf looks beautiful. I think I will try something with beads soon. I have used beads while crocheting but have not used them in knitting. I think it is time to try it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


LOL!!! Have fun!!! :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Ronie said:


> Way to go Wendy... I look forward to seeing it done
> 
> Jane that is stunning.. your bead placement if amazing.. you could teach a class on this! Every time I see one of your beautiful shawls it inspires me to do more beading.. We are going to Grants Pass next weekend.. that is where they have 'Fire Mountain Gems'!! .. I hope our plans don't change .. I really want to go. I have plans to spend some money there ..LOL


I did not know Fire Mountain Gems was in Grants Pass. Now that I am closer I think I will have to make a trip up there. I was in Medford a couple of weeks ago and would have gone on to Grants Pass had I known.


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> Wouldn't that be fun?!!!
> 
> Jane, your scarf and beads look great! I think it would be a great idea for you to teach a beading class. I get a little carried away with them when I do it.
> 
> If there is anyone having trouble with *Yarn Overs and Stitch Marker control*, I made an attempt at photographing how I do it and posted it on Workshop #63. (With an invite to LP for further suggestions.  )


first off... I'd love it if we could all meet up at Fire Mountain Gems!!! how cool would that be!!

Second ... Toni I think you did a great job showing them what I did and then I went a head and posted my picture from before too ... I didn't have to weave the ends in they just do that as you knit.. Oh by the way I love your stitch markers.. very inventive


----------



## Ronie

Patsy Ruth said:


> I did not know Fire Mountain Gems was in Grants Pass. Now that I am closer I think I will have to make a trip up there. I was in Medford a couple of weeks ago and would have gone on to Grants Pass had I known.


I see that you are close  so is Wendy 123 it would be fun to meet up... My SIL lives in Phoenix... we went into Ashland last year and I fell in love with it.. I'd love to go to the Shakespeare festival!!!


----------



## jscaplen

Patsy Ruth said:


> Love the beads. Your scarf looks beautiful.


Thank you 


> I think I will try something with beads soon. ...


Go for it!


----------



## 123wendy

Now must watch the video, knitting is done.


----------



## craftyone51

123wendy said:


> Now must watch the video, knitting is done.


YEAH!!! So excited for you. I think you might be #1.


----------



## TLL

123wendy said:


> Now must watch the video, knitting is done.


How exciting, Wendy!!! Remember to keep your stitches loose when you are doing the Kitchner. You want that row to stretch like the rest of your scarf. :thumbup: Congratulations!!!


----------



## 123wendy

It is finished, did it loose but not to loose. Now must block it, then picture
Thank you Tone for this workshop.


----------



## TLL

123wendy said:


> It is finished, did it loose but not to loose. Now must block it, then picture
> Thank you Tone for this workshop.


You are very welcome, Wendy!!! I can't wait to see your photos!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

YAY!!! Wendy! Looking forward to seeing it..


----------



## craftyone51

Toni, Just thinking and thought I should ask. I'm working on chart 4 which is worked on one side of the scarf. So when we do the Kitchner we'll attach to the other side on the last row of Chart 2 "eyelet Pattern", correct? Or, could we also do 15 inches of chart 4 on each side of the scarf to make 30 inches, or whatever length other's have, and then do the Kitchner? Didn't know if this would make any difference in where it was attached. Thanks


----------



## craftyone51

Wendy, sure looking forward to seeing your finished scarf.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Toni, Just thinking and thought I should ask. I'm working on chart 4 which is worked on one side of the scarf. So when we do the Kitchner we'll attach to the other side on the last row of Chart 2 "eyelet Pattern", correct? Or, could we also do 15 inches of chart 4 on each side of the scarf to make 30 inches, or whatever length other's have, and then do the Kitchner? Didn't know if this would make any difference in where it was attached. Thanks


The thoughts behind knitting the body of the scarf all from one end are that you can go until you are almost out of yarn AND you do not have a seem in the middle of your scarf. The Kitchner blends in very nicely when joined to the other end. I think you would be happier with continuing from the one end.


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> The thoughts behind knitting the body of the scarf all from one end are that you can go until you are almost out of yarn AND you do not have a seem in the middle of your scarf. The Kitchner blends in very nicely when joined to the other end. I think you would be happier with continuing from the one end.


Thanks, that's all I needed to know.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Thanks, that's all I needed to know.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Revan

How is everyone coming along with their scarf or shawl? I am knitting the snowflake now and enjoying it. I am also experimenting with Paton's Lace Vintage on the ends and Paton's Porcelain in the middle. Will see in the end if this was a good idea or not. 

I also love many of those Ice Yarn colors. Hope all of you enjoy your knitting this weekend. Revan


----------



## triciad19

Revan said:


> How is everyone coming along with their scarf or shawl? I am knitting the snowflake now and enjoying it. I am also experimenting with Paton's Lace Vintage on the ends and Paton's Porcelain in the middle. Will see in the end if this was a good idea or not.
> 
> I also love many of those Ice Yarn colors. Hope all of you enjoy your knitting this weekend. Revan


Here is mine at the moment. About another 15" of chart 4 needed and I think it is shrinking. The snow started as 4 rows = 1" now it is 8 rows = 1". I must have stretched it more the first time I measured it.


----------



## TLL

triciad19 said:


> Here is mine at the moment. About another 15" of chart 4 needed and I think it is shrinking. The snow started as 4 rows = 1" now it is 8 rows = 1". I must have stretched it more the first time I measured it.


I have been wondering how everyone was doing. Thanks for the update Tricia. Your scarf is looking great! It amazes me how this pattern looks so different with everyone's choices of yarn.

Yours sounds like it will be really pretty, Revan.

You, ladies, are all doing so well!!! :thumbup:

Hang in there with the Snowfall Body Chart #4. It might start to feel like you will never get done, but you will. You are almost there! Keep thinking about how you are learning to read your knitting and memorizing the pattern. You will be really glad you made it long. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie

Tricia that is so pretty! I love that yarn.. right now it is very sporty! 

Revan, We love Paton lace porcelin!! Toni did her Ashton in that and we are looking for it when we go shopping  it is such a pretty yarn! and will be perfect for the middle... now has shadows and hints of blue in it all the time..


----------



## Ronie

Hi everyone.. as you know by now I test knitted for Toni.. When the pattern is in the Test knit process sometimes changes are made.. Well the Large Snowflake was changed a little and I did mine the old way.. I thought I would show you another picture of what mine looks like.. it has a shorter body than Toni's so it is more of one to wear like the jacket shows or to tie under the neck and spread out over the chest under your coat for extra warmth. I also did the shawl size and it is very pretty that way.. it is also large (wide) enough to go over my head if I needed that... I walk at 6:30am and there are times where something over my head and ears is needed .. this is perfect for that!!


----------



## 123wendy

Beautiful work


----------



## craftyone51

Right now I have 8.5 inches completed on chart 4. I am happy with how it looks, my concern will be the blocking. Since I'm using Bernat baby it is 100% acrylic and will have to steam block, which is scary to me since I've never done that before. What I have learned is that I'll have to learn to buy the appropriate yarn for doing lace. I have already learned so much in this workshop, and for that I am extremely grateful. Thanks Toni.


----------



## craftyone51

triciad19 said:


> Here is mine at the moment. About another 15" of chart 4 needed and I think it is shrinking. The snow started as 4 rows = 1" now it is 8 rows = 1". I must have stretched it more the first time I measured it.


Looking good Tricia.


----------



## Ronie

craftyone51 said:


> Right now I have 8.5 inches completed on chart 4. I am happy with how it looks, my concern will be the blocking. Since I'm using Bernat baby it is 100% acrylic and will have to steam block, which is scary to me since I've never done that before. What I have learned is that I'll have to learn to buy the appropriate yarn for doing lace. I have already learned so much in this workshop, and for that I am extremely grateful. Thanks Toni.


I use acrylic all the time. You can use other fibers of course each has their way of blocking. 
I have a steamer that was bought for cleaning.. LOL It worked ok.. a lot of work for something I could do easier another way.. but it works great for my knitting. 
If you don't have a hand held steamer then you can use your Iron I would be careful and not get any closer than a inch or inch and a half away. if you have a blast feature maybe you could just give it blasts of steam all up and down then you could be a more comfortable 4 inch's away.. Just start off slow... the best part about steam blocking acrylics is that it could then be washed in the washer without having to be blocked again.. Wool is beautiful and works up so nice.. but will need hand washed and blocked again..


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ... I thought I would show you another picture of what mine looks like...


Looks lovely, Ronie! It drapes so nicely, as well.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Ronie said:


> I see that you are close  so is Wendy 123 it would be fun to meet up... My SIL lives in Phoenix... we went into Ashland last year and I fell in love with it.. I'd love to go to the Shakespeare festival!!!


I lived in Yreka for 24 years, until my husband passed away in 1998. I then sold my house to my youngest son and I am staying with him until I find a place. It feels kind of odd being back after so many years. I can't believe I lived here for 24 years and never went to a play in Ashland. I have visited Websters LYS in Ashland many times but not since I moved back.

I am impressed with everyone's work. I am on row 67 of the snowflake on the second side and just taking a break from my typing to check in. Great work everyone. I will be back to it either tomorrow or Tuesday. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> Right now I have 8.5 inches completed on chart 4...


Way to go! I'll bet you are wanting to just sit & knit to see how it will turn out.


> my concern will be the blocking....


You should have seen me the first time that I blocked a shawl (but I am glad that you didn't.) I know that it was as good as a circus.
It took me about a week to get up the nerve - every day taking it in my hand & trying to work up the courage. I made several attempts - trying to do it on the floor first. With two bum knees & a bad back, that ended in failure - after two major sessions. I eventually did it on the bed & that worked much better.
Don't worry about the acrylic. some people can be "yarn snobs" about that. Locally, I don't have access to anything else - I have managed to solve that problem in a big way - but we won't go there. Part of the stigma might be due to the fact that acrylic used to be hard & scratchy but that isn't the case now. I just finished knitting a scarf in Acrylic & it is so nice & soft - lovely to knit with.
If you are gifting something, it could be the best way to go since whoever you give your item to just might ruin your hard work the first time it needs laundering. Even if they were to attempt blocking, they probably wouldn't have the tools.

Fellow KPer AlderRose uses Acrylic frequently & has given great advice on how to approach it. She recommends laying a wet cloth on the piece & gently touching (not pressing) the iron to it, resoaking the cloth & moving it to treat the entire surface. As Ronie says, you cannot let the iron touch your knitting. 
If you feel that you were too gentle the first time around, you can do it again. You can block bigger but not smaller, though.


----------



## craftyone51

Thanks so much Ronie and jscaplen for your tips on blocking.
I'll take a before blocking picture and hopefully an after picture. My scarf is so very soft and so anxious to see it finished and pictures posted. I'm definitely going to make a shawl after taking this workshop. Finding KP and all the knowledge has been such a blessing. I had no idea how many of us knit, crochet and do other crafts. It's so nice to learn and share our skills with others.


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> ...I'm definitely going to make a shawl after taking this workshop...


You should join us in the Lace Party. There should be a new one starting up later today - or tomorrow.
We sometimes work on joint projects, but we are all also working on different things all of the time.


----------



## craftyone51

jscaplen said:


> You should join us in the Lace Party. There should be a new one starting up later today - or tomorrow.
> We sometimes work on joint projects, but we are all also working on different things all of the time.


Thank you for the invitation to the LP. I just might do that. I'll be watching. Just too much fun.


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> Thank you for the invitation to the LP. I just might do that. I'll be watching. Just too much fun.


Here is the new Party link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-1.html#7063722


----------



## nancy787

craftyone51 said:


> Toni, Just thinking and thought I should ask. I'm working on chart 4 which is worked on one side of the scarf. So when we do the Kitchner we'll attach to the other side on the last row of Chart 2 "eyelet Pattern", correct? Or, could we also do 15 inches of chart 4 on each side of the scarf to make 30 inches, or whatever length other's have, and then do the Kitchner? Didn't know if this would make any difference in where it was attached. Thanks


Thank you for asking this. As I was just nearing the finish line for the first end I was thinking it would be nice to have the big piece done first. Now I know better!


----------



## nancy787

Yay! The first end is done. Now I will need to take a short break to catch up on my reading. I have a book to finish before book club meeting next week!


----------



## nancy787

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone.. as you know by now I test knitted for Toni.. When the pattern is in the Test knit process sometimes changes are made.. Well the Large Snowflake was changed a little and I did mine the old way.. I thought I would show you another picture of what mine looks like.. it has a shorter body than Toni's so it is more of one to wear like the jacket shows or to tie under the neck and spread out over the chest under your coat for extra warmth. I also did the shawl size and it is very pretty that way.. it is also large (wide) enough to go over my head if I needed that... I walk at 6:30am and there are times where something over my head and ears is needed .. this is perfect for that!!


This is gorgeous!


----------



## nancy787

Very pretty colors Triciad19.


----------



## jscaplen

nancy787 said:


> Yay! The first end is done...


Oh, wow! Looking super!
I love that colourway. What is the yarn?


----------



## nancy787

jscaplen said:


> Oh, wow! Looking super!
> I love that colourway. What is the yarn?


It is Knit Picks Stroll fingering in blue violet. I love working with it.


----------



## triciad19

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone.. as you know by now I test knitted for Toni.. When the pattern is in the Test knit process sometimes changes are made.. Well the Large Snowflake was changed a little and I did mine the old way.. I thought I would show you another picture of what mine looks like.. it has a shorter body than Toni's so it is more of one to wear like the jacket shows or to tie under the neck and spread out over the chest under your coat for extra warmth. I also did the shawl size and it is very pretty that way.. it is also large (wide) enough to go over my head if I needed that... I walk at 6:30am and there are times where something over my head and ears is needed .. this is perfect for that!!


Ronie, yours is gorgeous.

Even though mine is a scarf, I want to make it long enough to wear over my head. It has a nice width.


----------



## Normaedern

nancy787 said:


> Yay! The first end is done. Now I will need to take a short break to catch up on my reading. I have a book to finish before book club meeting next week!


Very pretty and a wonderful colour.


----------



## jscaplen

nancy787 said:


> It is Knit Picks Stroll fingering in blue violet. I love working with it.


I enjoy this yarn as well. I checked it out - doesn't look like the skein shown would work out so nicely. I think I will add some in this colourway to my wish list for my next order.


----------



## triciad19

Susan and Nancy, thank you. I love the way this yarn is working in this project. The glitz adds just a little sparkle but not too much.


----------



## TLL

nancy787 said:


> Yay! The first end is done. Now I will need to take a short break to catch up on my reading. I have a book to finish before book club meeting next week!


And it is beautiful, Nancy!!! I really like your colors! What yarn did you use?

Thank you, Ronie and Jane, for the steam blocking information for acrylic yarns!!! You two are the best!

It is good to see your shawl from another direction, Ronie! Thank you again for being a tremendous help in this whole process!!!


----------



## nancy787

jscaplen said:


> I enjoy this yarn as well. I checked it out - doesn't look like the skein shown would work out so nicely. I think I will add some in this colourway to my wish list for my next order.


I may have gotten lucky! I liked the color online, and since it is tonal went for it. And I'm glad I did.


----------



## nancy787

TLL said:


> And it is beautiful, Nancy!!! I really like your colors! What yarn did you use?
> 
> Thank you, Ronie and Jane, for the steam blocking information for acrylic yarns!!! You two are the best!
> 
> It is good to see your shawl from another direction, Ronie! Thank you again for being a tremendous help in this whole process!!!


Thank you! I am using Knit Picks stroll fingering in blue violet.


----------



## Revan

Love yours Tricia, beautiful yarn!


----------



## Revan

Thank you so much Ronnie! Looking forward to seeing everyone's project, each will so beautiful and yet so different. Paton's Lace now comes in a pink/coral color. I found it on a fabric store online. They actually sell a lot of well know common yarns, US brands. Just Google Paton's Lace and it should be one of the sites that comes up, and the price is much better than Joann's, around $4.98. Although, not all the colors are available, only downside. I love all of their new colors though. 

For some weird reason I enjoy working with Mohair.


----------



## Revan

Love your scarf and color Nancy, so beautiful!


----------



## nancy787

Revan said:


> Love your scarf and color Nancy, so beautiful!


Thank you. I'm enjoying the journey.


----------



## RosD

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone.. as you know by now I test knitted for Toni.. When the pattern is in the Test knit process sometimes changes are made.. Well the Large Snowflake was changed a little and I did mine the old way.. I thought I would show you another picture of what mine looks like.. it has a shorter body than Toni's so it is more of one to wear like the jacket shows or to tie under the neck and spread out over the chest under your coat for extra warmth. I also did the shawl size and it is very pretty that way.. it is also large (wide) enough to go over my head if I needed that... I walk at 6:30am and there are times where something over my head and ears is needed .. this is perfect for that!!


Beautiful Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD

nancy787 said:


> Yay! The first end is done. Now I will need to take a short break to catch up on my reading. I have a book to finish before book club meeting next week!


Beautiful Nancy. 💞


----------



## craftyone51

Nancy, your scarf is beautiful and love your colorway. Read fast....


----------



## craftyone51

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone.. as you know by now I test knitted for Toni.. When the pattern is in the Test knit process sometimes changes are made.. Well the Large Snowflake was changed a little and I did mine the old way.. I thought I would show you another picture of what mine looks like.. it has a shorter body than Toni's so it is more of one to wear like the jacket shows or to tie under the neck and spread out over the chest under your coat for extra warmth. I also did the shawl size and it is very pretty that way.. it is also large (wide) enough to go over my head if I needed that... I walk at 6:30am and there are times where something over my head and ears is needed .. this is perfect for that!!


Ronie, It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Nancy, your scarf is beautiful and love your colorway. Read fast....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## redkat

nancy787 said:


> Yay! The first end is done.


That is going to be so beautiful when finished, Nancy. I love that color!!


----------



## Revan

Ronie, your shawl is beautiful!


----------



## TLL

It sure has been quiet around here. How is it going, everyone? Please feel free to ask questions or pm me, if you don't want to ask here. I am so excited about all of your beautiful projects!!! The few we have seen are wonderful!


----------



## kaixixang

I'm well into the snowflake/star pattern. Using BOTH the chart and the written saves me toner/ink! It matches the photo 1 or 2 pages back where the knitter wanted a nap before doing the other side (with different material and color/shade(s)).

The white is still traveling from one side to the other...nearing my third "pooling". I'm not complaining as the white makes the stitch definition show up. I've got a Herrschner's source for more blue shaded...but, since I have the solid blue, why worry?


----------



## mlg001

I'm just about to start the snowflake pattern (and using the charts exclusively so far - love them!). I decided to make a shawl, and am using Paton's Lace in the arctic plum color. Only wish I had more time available to devote to it....


----------



## jscaplen

I had to frog my 2nd half yesterday when I realized that I had forgotten to to do the trees in garter stitch. I might have to put it aside now because of an upcoming trip.


----------



## craftyone51

It sure has been quiet around here. I am almost done with only 12 inches to go on the body (chart 4). I read the notes on each chart pattern and then only printed chart 1 and 3. Worked chart 2 from the computer saving me ink and paper. Chart 4 is easy to remember and I'm only using the 2 end stitch markers, as I found out right away that with all the yo's and slip stitches it was a pain moving them, and I didn't have any problems without using them.


----------



## craftyone51

jscaplen said:


> I had to frog my 2nd half yesterday when I realized that I had forgotten to to do the trees in garter stitch. I might have to put it aside now because of an upcoming trip.


So sorry to hear you had to frog, Jane. You aren't alone as I frogged a few times myself, once for the same reason as you and a couple of times to find the right size needles. Have a good and safe trip.


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> ... I'm only using the 2 end stitch markers...


The knitting goes much faster this way - unless it is a really fussy pattern.
Not being dependent on the markers makes you become more proficient at reading your knitting, as well.


----------



## Ronie

thank you everyone for the compliments on mine...I really enjoyed working with Toni and knitting this up!! 

It has been quiet in here! Possibly for the same reason I have not been in.. I had to go and find you all again.. I stopped getting notices  Now I need to do some more looking for threads!!

Nancy that is looking great.. I love the purple... 

There is a poem that has a line in it.. that says "When I get old I will wear Purple" I wish I knew the whole thing .. I would print it out and frame it... LOL I myself have been doing a lot in Purple.. not my favorite color but I sure like it!

oh darn Jane... couldn't your tree's of been totally covered in snow!! that way you could leave them as it... LOL... I hate the frog pond but sometimes it is unavoidable!


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> So sorry to hear you had to frog, Jane.


Sometimes I am in too much of a hurry. 
I was hoping to get this done before I leave but I have a few other WIPs that I am trying to clue up as well so I am thinking that it will have to wait. Too bad - I really like how this yarn is working with this pattern.


> Have a good and safe trip.


Thank you - I'll be keeping in touch - except for during the actual travel.


----------



## jscaplen

Ronie said:


> ..."When I get old I will wear Purple" I wish I knew the whole thing ...


Here you go:
http://www.barbados.org/poetry/wheniam.htm


----------



## Ronie

Thanks Jane!! I have it saved... it is kind of how I feel now...  I was so conservative as a Mom... and then became a Mom all over again 20 years later.. now its MY time...LOL but I won't go quite this far... I remember my Grandmother put a purple tint in her hair.. I don't think I inherited her beautiful white hair.. I have the mostly brown with strands of grey.. like my Mom's and her Moms..  at least I have hair... my poor GM on my Moms side had very little hair! I'd just find some cute hats..LOL


----------



## nancy787

Ronie said:


> Nancy that is looking great.. I love the purple...
> 
> There is a poem that has a line in it.. that says "When I get old I will wear Purple" I wish I knew the whole thing .. I would print it out and frame it... LOL I myself have been doing a lot in Purple.. not my favorite color but I sure like it!


Ronie, as I have been knitting I have been thinking I am an old woman and I will wear purple! I don't know the whole poem either. 

Jane--thanks for the link. I saved it. :thumbup:


----------



## 123wendy

pictures are coming


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> I'm well into the snowflake/star pattern. Using BOTH the chart and the written saves me toner/ink! It matches the photo 1 or 2 pages back where the knitter wanted a nap before doing the other side (with different material and color/shade(s)).
> 
> The white is still traveling from one side to the other...nearing my third "pooling". I'm not complaining as the white makes the stitch definition show up. I've got a Herrschner's source for more blue shaded...but, since I have the solid blue, why worry?


That is very creative problem solving, Kaixixang! I am so glad you are making this work for you. Your blues sound so pretty. 



mlg001 said:


> I'm just about to start the snowflake pattern (and using the charts exclusively so far - love them!). I decided to make a shawl, and am using Paton's Lace in the arctic plum color. Only wish I had more time available to devote to it....


Congratulations on your chart reading! Your shawl will be so pretty when you are done! More time for knitting would be wonderful, wouldn't it?


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> I had to frog my 2nd half yesterday when I realized that I had forgotten to to do the trees in garter stitch. I might have to put it aside now because of an upcoming trip.


Oh, no! I am so sorry to hear that. The trees do have a completely different look though, don't they?



craftyone51 said:


> It sure has been quiet around here. I am almost done with only 12 inches to go on the body (chart 4). I read the notes on each chart pattern and then only printed chart 1 and 3. Worked chart 2 from the computer saving me ink and paper. Chart 4 is easy to remember and I'm only using the 2 end stitch markers, as I found out right away that with all the yo's and slip stitches it was a pain moving them, and I didn't have any problems without using them.


Congratulations on all of your accomplishments, Susan! You are brave to not use the sm's. As Jane said, not using them forces you to learn to read your knitting even more than when you do use them. You are getting so close to being done. Way to go!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.barbados.org/poetry/wheniam.htm


Thank you, Jane!

Maybe your next project can be a purple hat, Ronie.  (It was great to work with you on this scarf. Thank you so much!)


----------



## Ronie

TLL said:


> Thank you, Jane!
> 
> Maybe your next project can be a purple hat, Ronie.  (It was great to work with you on this scarf. Thank you so much!)


Your very welcome!! of course all Purple I knit with goes to my son's GF.. she LOVES purple.. hmm I don't think I have done a hat in awhile 

Wendy that looks great! and I love your hat.. your very talented


----------



## jscaplen

123wendy said:


> pictures are coming


Marvellous!


> Hat I created to go with the scarf


Great idea! Good job


----------



## jscaplen

TLL said:


> Oh, no! I am so sorry to hear that. The trees do have a completely different look though, don't they?...


My own fault for being so anxious to move on. I am just sad that I will have to leave it for a few months.
The trees look very different - which is how I realized. I stopped to have a look at how it was shaping up - then realized that the texture wasn't there.


----------



## TLL

123wendy said:


> pictures are coming


BEAUTIFUL!!! Congratulations, Wendy!!! Your scarf is wonderful and the hat you are making will compliment it so well!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Please be sure to post it in the parade also.  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325621-1.html


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> My own fault for being so anxious to move on. I am just sad tht I will have to leave it for a few months.
> The trees look very different - which is how I realized. I stopped to have a look at how it was shaping up - then realized that the texture wasn't there.


That is disappointing. It will be there when you get back! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nancy787

Wendy your scarf is beautiful! And adding a hat is a great idea. :thumbup:


----------



## nancy787

I started knitting the 2nd half of the scarf and was doing well until I got to the snowflake. I made 4 mistakes in the first 12 rows!  And they are easy rows. So I am taking a break--maybe until tomorrow if I can stay away from it.


----------



## jscaplen

nancy787 said:


> ...So I am taking a break--maybe until tomorrow if I can stay away from it.


Too bad - I know all about making mistakes in easy rows.


----------



## Normaedern

123wendy said:


> pictures are coming


Great work. I love the matching hat :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

123wendy said:


> pictures are coming


Lovely scarf and the hat is a great idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I am almost finished with the typing I received but will get more on Friday. I have a little break now so will work on the scarf for a couple of days. I have about four inches of the snowfall, chart 4 pattern done so I have a ways to go yet. It is looking very nice. I love it!!!


----------



## craftyone51

123wendy said:


> pictures are coming


Wendy, your scarf looks wonderful and like the hat. Isn't that stitch pretty. I'm loving how my scarf is turning out too.


----------



## TLL

nancy787 said:


> I started knitting the 2nd half of the scarf and was doing well until I got to the snowflake. I made 4 mistakes in the first 12 rows!  And they are easy rows. So I am taking a break--maybe until tomorrow if I can stay away from it.


I can totally relate. Hang in there, Nancy.


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> I have about four inches of the snowfall, chart 4 pattern done so I have a ways to go yet. It is looking very nice. I love it!!!


How exciting!!! :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> Congratulations on all of your accomplishments, Susan! You are brave to not use the sm's. As Jane said, not using them forces you to learn to read your knitting even more than when you do use them. You are getting so close to being done. Way to go!!! :thumbup:


Thank you Toni. I do want to add that I still am using "lifelines" in chart 4 and I do know how to read my knitting which is why I decided not to use the extra sm. I'm sure that other's should use them on chart 4 if they aren't comfortable reading their stitches. It sure is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## Ronie

nancy787 said:


> I started knitting the 2nd half of the scarf and was doing well until I got to the snowflake. I made 4 mistakes in the first 12 rows!  And they are easy rows. So I am taking a break--maybe until tomorrow if I can stay away from it.


This happens to most of us!! I think that is why lace knitters use so many life lines  and stitch markers.. we need all the help we can get to help us out of 'Mistakes!!!' 

So sorry about the trees Jane!! you'll be happier when you get back to it.. and they are right


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Thank you Toni. I do want to add that I still am using "lifelines" in chart 4 and I do know how to read my knitting which is why I decided not to use the extra sm. I'm sure that other's should use them on chart 4 if they aren't comfortable reading their stitches. It sure is a beautiful pattern.


Lifelines are life savers, aren't they? The more the merrier, more secure anyway.

I am so glad you like the pattern.


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> Lifelines are life savers, aren't they? The more the merrier, more secure anyway.
> 
> I am so glad you like the pattern.


Yes, lifelines sure do make you feel much more secure. Now if my acrylic scarf blocks well, I will probably make it again in pure white. That's how much I have enjoyed knitting this.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Yes, lifelines sure do make you feel much more secure. Now if my acrylic scarf blocks well, I will probably make it again in pure white. That's how much I have enjoyed knitting this.


Awe. Thank you, Susan!


----------



## kaixixang

I cheated about row 43 or 44...dropped the center stitch marker and then...at row 45....put the marker back in AFTER the sl 1, k2tog, PSSO. Saved on headache creation. I'm almost done with the star on the 1st side. Turns out I have more than 1 ball/skein of the blue shaded...so my need for the solid blue in the absolute center is minimized!

I will be stitching as much of the center "section" as each side of the blue shaded will allow. Photo will be forthcoming of the 1st side when I get it to the dark blue shading (and tie the solid onto THAT side). I need 30 inches from cable to long point of starter...


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> I cheated about row 43 or 44...dropped the center stitch marker and then...at row 45....put the marker back in AFTER the sl 1, k2tog, PSSO. Saved on headache creation. I'm almost done with the star on the 1st side. Turns out I have more than 1 ball/skein of the blue shaded...so my need for the solid blue in the absolute center is minimized!
> 
> I will be stitching as much of the center "section" as each side of the blue shaded will allow. Photo will be forthcoming of the 1st side when I get it to the dark blue shading (and tie the solid onto THAT side). I need 30 inches from cable to long point of starter...


Good for you for creative problem solving, Kaixixang! I can not wait to see that photo!!!


----------



## Ronie

I love to hear how your thinking things through Kaixixang.. I find myself visualizing what you are saying... are you going to fade in the blue? like Bev does with her scarfs? or will it be more of a sharp contrast? either way will look really nice


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> I love to hear how your thinking things through Kaixixang.. I find myself visualizing what you are saying... are you going to fade in the blue? like Bev does with her scarfs? or will it be more of a sharp contrast? either way will look really nice


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Suzipaint

This is my first time doing a shawl on KP and I was wondering how long the workshop will be open online. I ordered my KnitPicks Heathered Lace yarn in green and didn't start on it until Sunday so I am way behind everyone else. I'm slow working on lace so that I won't frog so much. Using the stitch markers are great to verify your stitch count and if you've made a mistake. At the rate I knit though, it will be Christmas before I get it finished! LOL. I just wanted to get an idea how long the group would be working on their project online. Suzi


----------



## Revan

Beautiful scarf and hat Wendy, way to go! 

I did not like the two colors in my scarf so, it went bye-bye  Went stash shopping and found another yarn, I may be finished by 2016 if I am lucky. A new MKAL on Ravelry, April 1st, by Cindy Garland, I signed up for last month.


----------



## jscaplen

Suzipaint said:


> ... I was wondering how long the workshop will be open online...


People will be working at different paces & there are others, like you, waiting for yarn to arrive. The workshop will stay available indefinitely so if you post, we will still get your message & will be here to cheer you on.


----------



## TLL

Suzipaint said:


> This is my first time doing a shawl on KP and I was wondering how long the workshop will be open online. I ordered my KnitPicks Heathered Lace yarn in green and didn't start on it until Sunday so I am way behind everyone else. I'm slow working on lace so that I won't frog so much. Using the stitch markers are great to verify your stitch count and if you've made a mistake. At the rate I knit though, it will be Christmas before I get it finished! LOL. I just wanted to get an idea how long the group would be working on their project online. Suzi


Welcome to the world of KP workshops! This is my first time teaching. So it is a first for both of us.  At this point it time, I believe we will be open for as long as you need us to be for this Basic Lace Workshop. I check in periodically to see how everyone is doing. I am more than happy to answer any questions you may have.

Your yarn sounds beautiful!

Aren't those stitch markers wonderful?! Such a simple thing, but oh what a difference they make!!!

Thanks for checking in. Have fun knitting your lace!

Have I mentioned that we really enjoy photos?  Even in progress ones are fun.


----------



## nancy787

Suzipaint said:


> This is my first time doing a shawl on KP and I was wondering how long the workshop will be open online. I ordered my KnitPicks Heathered Lace yarn in green and didn't start on it until Sunday so I am way behind everyone else. I'm slow working on lace so that I won't frog so much. Using the stitch markers are great to verify your stitch count and if you've made a mistake. At the rate I knit though, it will be Christmas before I get it finished! LOL. I just wanted to get an idea how long the group would be working on their project online. Suzi


Hi Suzi, I am only doing the scarf, but just into the snowflake on the second end while others are done or nearly done. So do I stress over that? Never. Knitting is not a competition or a race. I will finish when I finish and enjoy the process. Enjoy your process too. I look forward to seeing pictures of your shawl. :thumbup: Nancy


----------



## craftyone51

nancy787 said:


> Hi Suzi, I am only doing the scarf, but just into the snowflake on the second end while others are done or nearly done. So do I stress over that? Never. Knitting is not a competition or a race. I will finish when I finish and enjoy the process. Enjoy your process too. I look forward to seeing pictures of your shawl. :thumbup: Nancy


I'm finding out that many of us have other WIP's, work full time, and many other reasons that they can't devote more time to their love of knitting. Knitting for me is relaxing and should be enjoyable, so no need for stress. We'll all get to enjoy pictures when completed.


----------



## TLL

Those are wonderfully encouraging words, Nancy and Susan. You are so right, we need to relax and enjoy what we are doing. Life already has too much stress in it. We sure do not need to add more. Thank you, ladies!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

TLL said:


> Those are wonderfully encouraging words, Nancy and Susan. You are so right, we need to relax and enjoy what we are doing. Life already has too much stress in it. We sure do not need to add more. Thank you, ladies!!! :thumbup:


I agree totally :thumbup: :thumbup:

I have 10" upstretched on the middle section. Still not sure how long to make it. But will keep going for now. I will probably receive more of the typing to do on Friday so will keep going until then. After that I will decide how long to make the center section.

Great job everyone

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51

have 10" upstretched on the middle section. Still not sure how long to make it. But will keep going for now. I will probably receive more of the typing to do on Friday so will keep going until then. After that I will decide how long to make the center section.

Patsy, I believe that Toni mentioned that 30" for the body would be good. I have about 4" to go. I love how mine is turning out.


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> I agree totally :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I have 10" upstretched on the middle section. Still not sure how long to make it. But will keep going for now. I will probably receive more of the typing to do on Friday so will keep going until then. After that I will decide how long to make the center section.
> 
> Great job everyone
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I liked the 30" body length so that when I wrapped it around my neck it was not tight and the snowflake was still nicely visible.


----------



## Ronie

this was definitely a fun and relaxing knit for me!! I got into the rhythm of it and had a nice content relaxed feeling while I was knitting it .. I love those types of patterns.. the body is so easily memorized that you can just let your fingers and needles go!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

TLL said:


> I liked the 30" body length so that when I wrapped it around my neck it was not tight and the snowflake was still nicely visible.


Good morning Toni.. Is that 30" not stretched? Just want to make sure before I get too far. I will be working on it again today and tomorrow.

Thanks, Patsy


----------



## Ronie

Patsy Ruth said:


> Good morning Toni.. Is that 30" not stretched? Just want to make sure before I get too far. I will be working on it again today and tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks, Patsy


have you blocked the first half? I took the measurements of what the ends were doubled that then made the middle to measure 60 inches.. once it was blocked it grew but I knew I had enough.. I did the shawl size.. I think this scarf looks great a bit longer!! the one Toni showed looks great wrapped around the neck and then hanging to waist length.. young ladies like them even a little longer..  you have the choice of how long you want yours its the beauty of a piece like this.


----------



## kaixixang

I'm now working on the last 10-row eyelet section before the "body". My thoughts on the middle join were to wait/move to the middle of the dark blue and tie the darker solid onto it.

My calculations for the entire scarf will bring it to approximately 61+ inches. I won't go into decimal here...until I measure the whole joined project. Picture *will* be coming soon of first side.


----------



## Ronie

kaixixang said:


> I'm now working on the last 10-row eyelet section before the "body". My thoughts on the middle join were to wait/move to the middle of the dark blue and tie the darker solid onto it.
> 
> My calculations for the entire scarf will bring it to approximately 61+ inches. I won't go into decimal here...until I measure the whole joined project. Picture *will* be coming soon of first side.


I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## redkat

I finally finished the first part. Getting ready to cast on for 2nd part.


----------



## nancy787

redkat said:


> I finally finished the first part. Getting ready to cast on for 2nd part.


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

redkat said:


> I finally finished the first part. ...


Looking lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam

Ditto from me, Kathy!


----------



## Normaedern

redkat said:


> I finally finished the first part. Getting ready to cast on for 2nd part.


That is very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Very pretty redkat, I love the color. I would have chosen something similar if I was making this scarf for myself. But my daughter-in-law loves the green.


----------



## triciad19

redkat said:


> I finally finished the first part. Getting ready to cast on for 2nd part.


Kathy, it is looking good. Don't worry about how long it takes. If this workshop closes you can pm Toni or comment in the lace party posts. Just be aware we start a new thread every 2 weeks.


----------



## TLL

redkat said:


> I finally finished the first part. Getting ready to cast on for 2nd part.


And it looks so good! You will be amazed how much the Snow on the Trees edge stretches out!


----------



## craftyone51

redkat said:


> I finally finished the first part. Getting ready to cast on for 2nd part.


That is beautiful, Redkat. Wasn't it fun doing the snowflake? Doing the body is fun too, it's such a pretty stitch and easily memorized.


----------



## craftyone51

Patsy Ruth said:


> Very pretty redkat, I love the color. I would have chosen something similar if I was making this scarf for myself. But my daughter-in-law loves the green.


Patsy, it is so pretty in the green and as you said it's for your DIL.


----------



## redkat

Duplicate post. Sorry.


----------



## Ronie

Kathy that is so pretty!!!! beautiful stitching too!!!


----------



## kaixixang

I just figured out that natural sunlight will make this a STUNNING scarf! No beads are involved!!


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> I just figured out that natural sunlight will make this a STUNNING scarf! No beads are involved!!


*WOW!!!* The way your color transitions with this pattern in simply amazing!!! Very nice choice and VERY nice work, Kaixixang!!!


----------



## nancy787

kaixixang said:


> I just figured out that natural sunlight will make this a STUNNING scarf! No beads are involved!!


That is fabulous!


----------



## craftyone51

kaixixang said:


> I just figured out that natural sunlight will make this a STUNNING scarf! No beads are involved!!


Looks wonderful!!!


----------



## Ronie

That is so pretty Kaixixang!!! your picture with the black back ground it stunning.. (tell Mom she was right )


----------



## jscaplen

kaixixang said:


> I just figured out that natural sunlight will make this a STUNNING scarf! ...


It is stunning! The dappled look is like the sun shinning through tree branches.


----------



## Miss Pam

kaixixang said:


> I just figured out that natural sunlight will make this a STUNNING scarf! No beads are involved!!


That is looking awesome, kaixixang!!!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

kaixixang said:


> I just figured out that natural sunlight will make this a STUNNING scarf! No beads are involved!!


beautiful!!!


----------



## Diane D

craftyone51 said:


> I'm finding out that many of us have other WIP's, work full time, and many other reasons that they can't devote more time to their love of knitting. Knitting for me is relaxing and should be enjoyable, so no need for stress. We'll all get to enjoy pictures when completed.


thats me


----------



## redkat

kaixixang said:


> I just figured out that natural sunlight will make this a STUNNING scarf! No beads are involved!!


Your scarf is "stunning". I love the effect in sunlight. Beautiful color!


----------



## redkat

craftyone51 wrote:
I'm finding out that many of us have other WIP's, work full time, and many other reasons that they can't devote more time to their love of knitting. Knitting for me is relaxing and should be enjoyable, so no need for stress. We'll all get to enjoy pictures when completed.



Diane D said:


> thats me


Me too! Two jobs and now that Spring is here in south Louisiana, grass cutting and yard work on Saturdays. Doesn't leave much time outside of church.


----------



## redkat

Thank you all for the lovely comments. Not liking the yarn (sock yarn) I am using, this has been challenging for me. I am anxious to see how it will look blocked.

I loved working the snowflake. So far, my favorite part. I seem to get a little lost in the snow trees if I don't pay close attention. Missing yarn-overs usually the problem.


----------



## Normaedern

kaixixang said:


> I just figured out that natural sunlight will make this a STUNNING scarf! No beads are involved!!


So very beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51

I too loved working the snowflake and the body was a easy stitch pattern, though you need to keep track of it. I found I was always counting on my purl rows to make sure I had 46 stitches. I am so close now to finishing and it will be today. Will need to get blocking mats and wires. Then when it's blocked I'll post a picture. Enjoy working your scarfs/shawls.


----------



## TLL

redkat said:


> I loved working the snowflake. So far, my favorite part. I seem to get a little lost in the snow trees if I don't pay close attention. Missing yarn-overs usually the problem.


The snowflake was my favorite part also. The Snow on the Trees seemed like it took the most concentration. There is a lot of switching back and forth between knit and purl, with those yo's thrown in for good measure.

I sure hope you like your end results.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> I am so close now to finishing and it will be today. ..... Enjoy working your scarfs/shawls.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> ...I am so close now to finishing and it will be today.


Oh - great - looking forward to seeing the FO!!


> Will need to get blocking mats and wires. ....


While waiting to get those...
I block my work on the spare bed. In the place of wires (especially for shawls with a curved edge), I have used the cord intended for the Whipper Snipper - works quite well. Others have used crochet cotton - but I find that has too much give. I have successfully used a thin yarn - unknown fibre - that has very little stretch in it.


----------



## craftyone51

jscaplen said:


> While waiting to get those...
> I block my work on the spare bed. In the place of wires (especially for shawls with a curved edge), I have used the cord intended for the Whipper Snipper - works quite well. Others have used crochet cotton - but I find that has too much give. I have successfully used a thin yarn - unknown fibre - that has very little stretch in it.


Thanks for the info Jane. I don't have a spare bedroom as we live in a 5th wheel. I do have a board that I have used to block scarfs but this one will be too wide for it. Which could be why I haven't ventured into shawls. Would need a place to block. Scarfs haven't been a problem.


----------



## nancy787

jscaplen said:


> While waiting to get those...
> I block my work on the spare bed. In the place of wires (especially for shawls with a curved edge), I have used the cord intended for the Whipper Snipper - works quite well. Others have used crochet cotton - but I find that has too much give. I have successfully used a thin yarn - unknown fibre - that has very little stretch in it.


I block on a spare bed too. I use my old yoga mat, and if it isn't wide enough I use the new one too. I just have to plan around yoga class, so weekends usually.


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> ...I don't have a spare bedroom as we live in a 5th wheel....


Interesting... 
You won't have much space for blocking shawls - when we manage to lead you down that slippery slope of no return.


> I do have a board that I have used to block scarfs but this one will be too wide for it.


Ironing board?
I know of someone who blocks on a wall (which you wouldn't have) & another that travels a lot & who frequently blocks on the carpet on her hotel room floor - had to improvise with push pins once.
So perhaps when you are ready to block a shawl, you should "get a room."
;-)


----------



## Patsy Ruth

My typing job will be coming in again probably this afternoon so will have to try to finish my scarf this morning after my walk. Hopefully I can get it finished and blocked sometime this weekend. At least I will try. 
everyone is doing great. I love seeing all the pictures. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mlg001

jscaplen said:


> While waiting to get those...
> I block my work on the spare bed. In the place of wires (especially for shawls with a curved edge), I have used the cord intended for the Whipper Snipper - works quite well. Others have used crochet cotton - but I find that has too much give. I have successfully used a thin yarn - unknown fibre - that has very little stretch in it.


I have never used blocking wires. Can someone explain how and when you use them? (So far, I've only done small projects.) thanks!!


----------



## jscaplen

mlg001 said:


> I have never used blocking wires. Can someone explain how and when you use them?


A picture speaks a thousand words: I just finished blocking this shawl - Iolanthe by Dee O'Keefe. I used the wires across the top, along the sides & even through the spine to open it up & try to keep it straight.
You'll have to zoom in to get a better look.


----------



## mlg001

jscaplen said:


> A picture speaks a thousand words: I just finished blocking this shawl - Iolanthe by Dee O'Keefe. I used the wires across the top, along the sides & even through the spine to open it up & try to keep it straight.
> You'll have to zoom in to get a better look.


I did zoom it, and can see the wires (I think!). It looks to me like you actually run the wire through the stitches - is that correct? What material is the wire made of so that it doesn't rust when wet?

Many thanks for your reply!


----------



## jscaplen

mlg001 said:


> ... It looks to me like you actually run the wire through the stitches - is that correct?


Well... between - don't split the stitches. In this case, I used them along the edges but I don't always. I sometimes just use pins there.


> What material is the wire made of so that it doesn't rust when wet?


Stainless steel. Some people use welding wires.

Here are two sources - but you'll need more pins than are included in the kit. I believe that I bought mine from the 2nd one. You can get them from Amazon, too, but that depends on your location. That is where I got my extra pins & they were longer than those that came with the kit.
http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Lace_Blocking_Wires__D80589.html
http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/074380.html


----------



## Revan

Everyone's scarves/shawls and color choices are beautiful. I will take a deep breath and not stress about trying to finish. Thank you Toni for your beautiful design and all you and Shirley do.  Revan


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> A picture speaks a thousand words: I just finished blocking this shawl - Iolanthe by Dee O'Keefe. I used the wires across the top, along the sides & even through the spine to open it up & try to keep it straight.
> You'll have to zoom in to get a better look.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> Everyone's scarves/shawls and color choices are beautiful. I will take a deep breath and not stress about trying to finish. Thank you Toni for your beautiful design and all you and Shirley do. Revan


Thank you, Revan! Take your time, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> A picture speaks a thousand words: I just finished blocking this shawl - Iolanthe by Dee O'Keefe. I used the wires across the top, along the sides & even through the spine to open it up & try to keep it straight.
> You'll have to zoom in to get a better look.


It's absolutely beautiful, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen

Revan said:


> ...I will take a deep breath and not stress about trying to finish. ...


As much as I want to finish mine right now, I have had to put it aside for a while so it will be June before I can get back to it. You won't be the last one.  :-(


----------



## jscaplen

Miss Pam said:


> It's absolutely beautiful, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## craftyone51

jscaplen said:


> A picture speaks a thousand words: I just finished blocking this shawl - Iolanthe by Dee O'Keefe. I used the wires across the top, along the sides & even through the spine to open it up & try to keep it straight.
> You'll have to zoom in to get a better look.


It's just gorgeous, Jane. I've heard of Dee O'Keefe and her beautiful shawls. Even though I haven't made one yet, I sure want to.


----------



## craftyone51

jscaplen said:


> Ironing board?
> I know of someone who blocks on a wall (which you wouldn't have) & another that travels a lot & who frequently blocks on the carpet on her hotel room floor - had to improvise with push pins once.
> So perhaps when you are ready to block a shawl, you should "get a room."
> ;-)


Oh, I have an ironing board, but it only fit's on my kitchen counter. Guess, I'll just have to "get a room". I am going to make a shawl. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> It's just gorgeous, Jane.


Thank you 


> I've heard of Dee O'Keefe and her beautiful shawls. Even though I haven't made one yet, I sure want to.


I am sure that you do, too! She has some lovely designs.


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> Oh, I have an ironing board, but it only fit's on my kitchen counter...


I figured as much.


----------



## Revan

Toni, and if any other one has suggestions. I have some fingering weight yarn that is white, wool, but it has black beads already in the yarn (not close to each other). 

Do you think this yarn would be too busy? I would like your input. If it is too busy, I can choose another yarn. Before I begin again I want to make sure the yarn will work. Thank you, Revan


----------



## kaixixang

I believe I've found my current gauge with 0 weight "yarn" and US 00 (1.75mm) circular(s).

1st section + divider + Star/Snowflake + divider = 168 rows
I've worked on approximately 36 rows --> 9 x 4 = 36

Main reason I cite the above is I'm ALMOST exactly 12 inches!

Which brings me to my gauge calculations:
168 + 36 = 204 rows
204/12 = 17 -----> this is my point to cable gauge per inch

So...I need 30 inches per side:
30 - 12 = (18)(17) = 306 --> doesn't divide well by 4...gives me 76.5 repeats

But (77)(4) = 308
308/17 = 18.12 + 12 = 30.12 x 2 = 60.24
60 1/4 inches +/- isn't a bad final scarf or shawl measurement!


----------



## craftyone51

I just finished grafting my scarf. Very pleased. Hopefully will get it blocked soon and will post pictures when I can.


----------



## Naneast

Hi everyone, I finished my Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf. I used Knit Picks Chroma fingering yarn, Sunrise one skein and one-half of U pick combined and a #7 needle. The measurement is 11"x 84". Thanks TLL and Shirley for a wonderful workshop.


----------



## nancy787

Naneast said:


> Hi everyone, I finished my Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf. I used Knit Picks Chroma fingering yarn, Sunrise one skein and one-half of U pick combined and a #7 needle. The measurement is 11"x 84". Thanks TLL and Shirley for a wonderful workshop.


Very pretty! Well done.


----------



## jscaplen

Naneast said:


> Hi everyone, I finished my Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf. ...


Oh, my gosh! Is that ever pretty!!
Superb workmanship & great yarn choice - really make Toni's design shine!
(Hey - that rhymes.)


----------



## Gail DSouza

Naneast said:


> Hi everyone, I finished my Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf.
> 
> Your scarf is just gorgeous!!!
> Love your color choices and the pattern shows up very well!!
> I am now trying to complete mine! Just have the body to complete!
> Did you combine 2 colors for your scarf?


----------



## craftyone51

Naneast said:


> Hi everyone, I finished my Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf. I used Knit Picks Chroma fingering yarn, Sunrise one skein and one-half of U pick combined and a #7 needle. The measurement is 11"x 84". Thanks TLL and Shirley for a wonderful workshop.


Yeah, you've finished and it's so pretty and does show off the design very well.


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my gosh! Is that ever pretty!!
> Superb workmanship & great yarn choice - really make Toni's design shine!
> (Hey - that rhymes.)


Ditto from me, Naneast! It's really lovely!


----------



## Normaedern

Naneast said:


> Hi everyone, I finished my Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf. I used Knit Picks Chroma fingering yarn, Sunrise one skein and one-half of U pick combined and a #7 needle. The measurement is 11"x 84". Thanks TLL and Shirley for a wonderful workshop.


A wonderful knit. Well done.


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Absolutely Beautiful Naneast!!!!!


----------



## Revan

Naneast, you scarf is beautiful, love your Chroma!


----------



## Gloverbj

Several days ago, someone posted about lifelines. She uses small circular needles instead of yarn.
Can't find post. Can you help?


----------



## triciad19

Finished at last. I still think the more I knitted on the snow the shorter it got. It is still drying but here are some pictures. The blocking wires help a lot. My back says Thank You.


----------



## mlg001

triciad19, your scarf is exquisite!


----------



## jscaplen

triciad19 said:


> Finished at last....


Looking yummy 
(I have to place a yarn order when I get to France - think that I will pursue this yarn.)


----------



## Naneast

Thanks guys for your kind compliments.. Triciad19, your scarf is beautiful. Nicely done... :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

triciad19 said:


> Finished at last. I still think the more I knitted on the snow the shorter it got. It is still drying but here are some pictures. The blocking wires help a lot. My back says Thank You.


That is great. I love your colours :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

Normaedern said:


> That is great. I love your colours :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Tricia!


----------



## Revan

Beautiful job Tricia!


----------



## craftyone51

triciad19 said:


> Finished at last. I still think the more I knitted on the snow the shorter it got. It is still drying but here are some pictures. The blocking wires help a lot. My back says Thank You.


Looks great, Tricia. I'm going to block mine tomorrow.


----------



## redkat

Naneast and Tricia, I love both of your scarves! I really like the look of the multi color yarns with the varying pattern stitches in this scarf.


----------



## Ronie

good morning everyone! Naneast that is beautiful!! it is a great size too... 
Tricia that is looking great.. I like the yarn you two ladies used... it really shows the stitches very well. 

Susan I have blocked outside.. if you are at a time where the rain and snow has stopped you can place your mats on a picnic table and block it there... don't leave it out in the harsh afternoon sun for a long time.. but it will block and dry pretty fast this way.. you can see in Naneast's picture that hers in on the floor if you have a space you can leave it while at work then that would be a good place.. it is not a option for my house because of the furbabies.. LOL maybe it could go on the bed while you are gone. I have had to get very creative with where I block mine.. now I have a set place.. but that was not always the case..


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> Toni, and if any other one has suggestions. I have some fingering weight yarn that is white, wool, but it has black beads already in the yarn (not close to each other).
> 
> Do you think this yarn would be too busy? I would like your input. If it is too busy, I can choose another yarn. Before I begin again I want to make sure the yarn will work. Thank you, Revan


Hi Revan, I am sorry that I didn't see your post sooner! I haven't gotten any notifications, so I didn't think anything was happening here. Wrong!

As for your yarn, it is hard to know for sure without seeing it, but a few beads scattered here and there would be very nice. Can you knit up a swatch and see what you think? I was thinking a beaded version of the scarf would be very pretty.


----------



## TLL

Kaixixang, the way your mind works is amazing and boggling! I am so glad you are able to get the pattern figured out in a way that makes sense to you. :thumbup:

Naneast and Tricia, your scarves are beautiful! They turned out so well!!! The multi-colored yarns are amazing!

And Susan, yours is done soon, also! Way to go!!!


----------



## Ronie

I think that yarn with the sequence in it would be very pretty!! I'd like to see this scarf done up in it


----------



## Revan

TLL said:


> Hi Revan, I am sorry that I didn't see your post sooner! I haven't gotten any notifications, so I didn't think anything was happening here. Wrong!
> 
> As for your yarn, it is hard to know for sure without seeing it, but a few beads scattered here and there would be very nice. Can you knit up a swatch and see what you think? I was thinking a beaded version of the scarf would be very pretty.


Thank you Toni, good idea to do a swatch; although, I did start again with KnitPicks Pearlescent which in thinking about it, would be a good Christmas present. I will do a swatch with the white w/black beads because I have other presents to make and really like your pattern. Next time, I will PM you if I have a question. Thank you and enjoy your week. Revan


----------



## Revan

Ronie said:


> I think that yarn with the sequence in it would be very pretty!! I'd like to see this scarf done up in it [/quote
> 
> I cast on and did a couple of rows and it will work and looks good.


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> Thank you Toni, good idea to do a swatch; although, I did start again with KnitPicks Pearlescent which in thinking about it, would be a good Christmas present. I will do a swatch with the white w/black beads because I have other presents to make and really like your pattern. Next time, I will PM you if I have a question. Thank you and enjoy your week. Revan


I am glad you found something to work for your scarf. A Pearlescent yarn will be beautiful! Thank you for the nice compliment about my pattern. How nice to receive something like that for a Christmas gift.  That is a good idea to PM me. It has been so quiet on here, so I am not checking everyday or getting notifications either.



Revan said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that yarn with the sequence in it would be very pretty!! I'd like to see this scarf done up in it
> 
> 
> 
> I cast on and did a couple of rows and it will work and looks good.
Click to expand...

We look forward to seeing photos of your scarves. :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51

Revan said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that yarn with the sequence in it would be very pretty!! I'd like to see this scarf done up in it [/quote
> 
> I cast on and did a couple of rows and it will work and looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like it will be gorgeous when you finish it. Are you done yet??
Click to expand...


----------



## craftyone51

Ronie said:


> good morning everyone! Naneast that is beautiful!! it is a great size too...
> Tricia that is looking great.. I like the yarn you two ladies used... it really shows the stitches very well.
> 
> Susan I have blocked outside.. if you are at a time where the rain and snow has stopped you can place your mats on a picnic table and block it there... don't leave it out in the harsh afternoon sun for a long time.. but it will block and dry pretty fast this way.. you can see in Naneast's picture that hers in on the floor if you have a space you can leave it while at work then that would be a good place.. it is not a option for my house because of the furbabies.. LOL maybe it could go on the bed while you are gone. I have had to get very creative with where I block mine.. now I have a set place.. but that was not always the case..


Thanks for the tips, Ronie. I don't (sad face) have any fur babies. I have it almost pinned out and after dishes are done I'll finish pinning and then it will be time to steam with the iron, wish me luck. Mine will measure 9.5 x 76. I'll use the kitchen counter for it to dry overnight.


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> Are you done yet??


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



craftyone51 said:


> Thanks for the tips, Ronie. I don't (sad face) have any fur babies. I have it almost pinned out and after dishes are done I'll finish pinning and then it will be time to steam with the iron, wish me luck. Mine will measure 9.5 x 76. I'll use the kitchen counter for it to dry overnight.


It sounds like you have a good plan, Susan. :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> It sounds like you have a good plan, Susan. :thumbup:


I'm so bad. This was supposed to go with the comment "are you done yet."


----------



## TLL

craftyone51 said:


> I'm so bad. This was supposed to go with the comment "are you done yet."


LOL!!! You're just fine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revan

craftyone51 said:


> It sounds like it will be gorgeous when you finish it. Are you done yet??


Hi Susan, I just cast on today with the white yarn w/black beads, so it will take some time. I will post when done though.

Were you able to block your scarf/shawl? I enjoy everyone's project and how beautiful, yet different they are. I don't think I will be ready for the Parade of Scarf/Shawls, but will post when done.


----------



## craftyone51

Revan said:


> Hi Susan, I just cast on today with the white yarn w/black beads, so it will take some time. I will post when done though.
> 
> Were you able to block your scarf/shawl? I enjoy everyone's project and how beautiful, yet different they are. I don't think I will be ready for the Parade of Scarf/Shawls, but will post when done.


I knew you had just started. I was just trying to be FUNNY!
It sounds like it will be so pretty. I am going to finish pinning soon and then will start steam blocking. Fingers crossed.


----------



## kaixixang

I just had the solid attachment to the 1st side start at the 4th row of a repeat. Measured that side out and came up with 15 inches. So, both sides = approximately 30 inches...hope I have 2 skein/balls of the solid!

I know I have the label to the solid color...so finding the match even through Herrschner's is possible.


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> I just had the solid attachment to the 1st side start at the 4th row of a repeat. Measured that side out and came up with 15 inches. So, both sides = approximately 30 inches...hope I have 2 skein/balls of the solid!
> 
> I know I have the label to the solid color...so finding the match even through Herrschner's is possible.


You go, girl! I can not wait to see what you come up with!!! (I really like your avatar! :thumbup: )


----------



## Ronie

Kaixixang I really like your new avatar!!! it is so pretty... 

Susan I knew you would find a place to block it!! I actually had one of mine balanced at the top of a room divider!! until hubby saw it and helped me find a better place.. I now use my ironing board or card table.. depending on the size.. 

Reven that is going to be so pretty!! I look forward to seeing it.. (In progress pics are always enjoyed )


----------



## Revan

Decided rather then knit 2 scarves the same time, which is getting no where for both, so am finishing the Knit Picks Tonal Pearlescent first and then knit the white w/black seed beads. Will take a picture of both when able to. Revan


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> Decided rather then knit 2 scarves the same time, which is getting no where for both, so am finishing the Knit Picks Tonal Pearlescent first and then knit the white w/black seed beads. Will take a picture of both when able to. Revan


Sometimes it seems like that. We look forward to your progress photos.


----------



## Revan

Thank you Toni.


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> Thank you Toni.


You are very welcome, Revan.


----------



## Nonalehm

I have done a little more on the center than is shown. I find the center makes me humble, and pay attention to the repetitive pattern.


----------



## craftyone51

Nonalehm said:


> I have done a little more on the center than is shown. I find the center makes me humble, and pay attention to the repetitive pattern.


Very pretty. The body (center) does take concentration, but once you've worked it for awhile it becomes easier. I was always counting my stitches on the wrong side rows. I also used lifelines in this section too. You'll be finished before you know it.


----------



## Ronie

Nonalehm That is very pretty... isn't this a nice pattern ? at least now you won't have to worry about how much yarn you have left.. you can just knit til its gone


----------



## TLL

Nonalehm said:


> I have done a little more on the center than is shown. I find the center makes me humble, and pay attention to the repetitive pattern.


It is beautiful, Nonalehm! The body is a very simple stitch pattern, but you do have to focus, don't you? Your scarf is looking so good! Soon you will be done!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nancy787

Today was my day to graft the 2 pieces together. Except I need to watch the video on doing that, and I had no internet! So now I hope to have time tomorrow after yoga. I had the whole day set aside to graft and block.


----------



## TLL

nancy787 said:


> Today was my day to graft the 2 pieces together. Except I need to watch the video on doing that, and I had no internet! So now I hope to have time tomorrow after yoga. I had the whole day set aside to graft and block.


Poey! Well, if it is any consolation, it will not take you all day to do either one, just letting it dry! You will get there, Nancy!


----------



## Revan

Your scarf is looking great, love the white, please post when finished.


----------



## Normaedern

Beautiful work&#128522;


----------



## jscaplen

Nonalehm said:


> I have done a little more on the center than is shown....


Your scarf is coming along great!


----------



## Normaedern

TLL, could you tell me were to find the completed pattern as I want to make sure that I have it all. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> TLL, could you tell me were to find the completed pattern as I want to make sure that I have it all. Thanks


ooops wrong thread!


----------



## TLL

Normaedern said:


> TLL, could you tell me were to find the completed pattern as I want to make sure that I have it all. Thank you.


How about if I load it up here, just to make sure:


----------



## TLL

Please let me know if you have any problems downloading these. I think they are all the pdf versions. If not, I can redo them.

Edit: I just checked. They are good to go.


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you ,Toni. I have them saved so I am good to go :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Normaedern said:


> Thank you ,Toni. I have them saved so I am good to go :thumbup:


Great! Have fun, Norma!!!


----------



## TLL

For those of you who do are not able to watch the YouTube video about the Kitchner Stitch, Kaixixang found another site where you can print off page with the four simple steps. :thumbup:

Here is the link: http://www.knittingdaily.com/glossary/kitchener-stitch-st-st-grafting.aspx

*Thank you, Kaixixang!!!*


----------



## kaixixang

TLL said:


> For those of you who do are not able to watch the YouTube video about the Kitchner Stitch, Kaixixang found another site where you can print off page with the four simple steps. :thumbup:
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.knittingdaily.com/glossary/kitchener-stitch-st-st-grafting.aspx
> 
> *Thank you, Kaixixang!!!*


*You're very welcome TLL!!!* I now need to keep the instructions for my sock toes too. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> *You're very welcome TLL!!!* I now need to keep the instructions for my sock toes too. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza

Here is my Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf finally complete!
I used Knit Picks Palette Yarn
I thoroughly enjoyed the workshop!!
It is my first lace project and I am so pleased with it
Thank you Toni and Shirley for all the assistance!


----------



## nancy787

Gail DSouza said:


> Here is my Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf finally complete!
> I used Knit Picks Palette Yarn
> I thoroughly enjoyed the workshop!!
> It is my first lace project and I am so pleased with it
> Thank you Toni and Shirley for all the assistance!


Gorgeous! I love the color. :thumbup:


----------



## Revan

Gail your scarf is beautiful! I love the Palette yarn from KnitPicks, awesome colors.


----------



## jscaplen

Gail DSouza said:


> ...my Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf ... Knit Picks Palette Yarn...my first lace project...


Fantastic! Great job 

This looks a lot like mine will eventually since mine is in Palette as well - Currant colourway. I won't be able to get back to mine until June.


----------



## TLL

Gail DSouza said:


> Here is my Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf finally complete!
> I used Knit Picks Palette Yarn
> I thoroughly enjoyed the workshop!!
> It is my first lace project and I am so pleased with it
> Thank you Toni and Shirley for all the assistance!


It is soooo beautiful!!!! You did a wonderful job on your scarf. I'm glad you enjoyed the whole process.  Be sure to post your scarf on the parade: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325621-9.html#7126143


----------



## Gail DSouza

Thanks Nancy, Revan and jscaplen!!
Knit Picks Palette have great color choices!
The shade I used is Garnet Heather and I loved how it turned out!
Looking forward to seeing more completed scarves!


----------



## Gail DSouza

TLL said:


> It is soooo beautiful!!!! You did a wonderful job on your scarf. I'm glad you enjoyed the whole process.  Be sure to post your scarf on the parade: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325621-9.html#7126143


Thanks Toni!!
It's been a wonderful workshop!!
Thanks once again for your help at all times!!
Will post the scarf on the Parade now!


----------



## Miss Pam

Gail DSouza said:


> Here is my Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf finally complete!
> I used Knit Picks Palette Yarn
> I thoroughly enjoyed the workshop!!
> It is my first lace project and I am so pleased with it
> Thank you Toni and Shirley for all the assistance!


It's lovely, Gail!


----------



## TLL

Gail DSouza said:


> Thanks Toni!!
> It's been a wonderful workshop!!
> Thanks once again for your help at all times!!
> Will post the scarf on the Parade now!


You are so welcome, Gail. It has been my pleasure! :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Your scarf is absolutely beautiful Gail, Just perfect :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza

Patsy Ruth said:


> Your scarf is absolutely beautiful Gail, Just perfect :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Patsy Ruth!!


----------



## JeanJean

I feel I am ready to now start on this beautiful scarf. However, I won't be able to start it until early May. In the meantime, I am going to frog my bookmarks, and re-do them. while pretty, I find I must count my stitches each row, as I routinely have either 2 too many stitches or 2 to few.  And I will use embroidery thread for my life line. all these things are new things I have been learning. While I may finally finish the scarf when you have completed this workshop, it will be done. And thanks so much for our leaders, as well as the great comments and friendship shown by all. I have/am learning so much. It's lots of fun, learning this way.


----------



## TLL

JeanJean said:


> I feel I am ready to now start on this beautiful scarf. However, I won't be able to start it until early May. In the meantime, I am going to frog my bookmarks, and re-do them. while pretty, I find I must count my stitches each row, as I routinely have either 2 too many stitches or 2 to few.  And I will use embroidery thread for my life line. all these things are new things I have been learning. While I may finally finish the scarf when you have completed this workshop, it will be done. And thanks so much for our leaders, as well as the great comments and friendship shown by all. I have/am learning so much. It's lots of fun, learning this way.


You are doing great, JeanJean!!! One step at a time! You will get there. I am so glad you are having fun. Lace is so addicting/tremendous fun!!!


----------



## nancy787

JeanJean said:


> I feel I am ready to now start on this beautiful scarf. However, I won't be able to start it until early May. In the meantime, I am going to frog my bookmarks, and re-do them. while pretty, I find I must count my stitches each row, as I routinely have either 2 too many stitches or 2 to few.  And I will use embroidery thread for my life line. all these things are new things I have been learning. While I may finally finish the scarf when you have completed this workshop, it will be done. And thanks so much for our leaders, as well as the great comments and friendship shown by all. I have/am learning so much. It's lots of fun, learning this way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

Gail DSouza said:


> Here is my Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf finally complete!
> I used Knit Picks Palette Yarn
> I thoroughly enjoyed the workshop!!
> It is my first lace project and I am so pleased with it
> Thank you Toni and Shirley for all the assistance!


It's beautiful Gail, I love it. 💞


----------



## Ronie

Gail that is so beautiful.. I love how your snow is so defined.. mine was done on larger needles and the snow is more of a open lacy effect.. I am doing a shawl now where I am tightening up my stitches and I love the look.. its a lot like yours only you have done a amazing job of it!!


----------



## Ronie

No notices for a long time now.. I thought I had better check and there you all were.. just a chatting away with out me.. LOL


----------



## 123wendy

I am now making the shawl, on the snowflake now. It will look more like spring with a pastel yarn.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Ronie said:


> Gail that is so beautiful.. I love how your snow is so defined.. mine was done on larger needles and the snow is more of a open lacy effect.. I am doing a shawl now where I am tightening up my stitches and I love the look.. its a lot like yours only you have done a amazing job of it!!


Thanks Ronie!!
I'm sure your shawl will look amazing too!!


----------



## TLL

123wendy said:


> I am now making the shawl, on the snowflake now. It will look more like spring with a pastel yarn.


Or sun set on the snow?


----------



## Ronie

Gail DSouza said:


> Thanks Ronie!!
> I'm sure your shawl will look amazing too!!


your welcome.. mine was the white one with the Jean Jacket that Toni showed in the beginning.. all the pretty scarfs is urging me to make another one in a heavier weight yarn  Mine was done in a lace weight and shawl size.. I love it!!


----------



## Gail DSouza

Ronie said:


> your welcome.. mine was the white one with the Jean Jacket that Toni showed in the beginning.. all the pretty scarfs is urging me to make another one in a heavier weight yarn  Mine was done in a lace weight and shawl size.. I love it!!


Yes, I love your white shawl!
Your work is exquisite!!
Happy Easter to Toni, Shirley and all KP members!


----------



## Ronie

Gail DSouza said:


> Yes, I love your white shawl!
> Your work is exquisite!!
> Happy Easter to Toni, Shirley and all KP members!


thank you very much


----------



## TLL

Gail DSouza said:


> Yes, I love your white shawl!
> Your work is exquisite!!
> Happy Easter to Toni, Shirley and all KP members!


Ronie did do good, didn't she?!!! :thumbup:

Thank you! Happy Easter to you and everyone.


----------



## Designer1234

*Designer here: I have talked to Toni and we will be closing this workshop in two weeks, so please try to get your projects finished prior to that time*. I am so impressed with the wonderful work done by you all.

Please remember to post ;pictures of your work in the Parade (link on previous post. For your information once the workshop pages are reduced down to information only, about the class, it will be locked and put in with the other closed workshops so that any KP member can access the information anytime in the future. There are over 60 workshops so do take the time and check out the ones that interest you. Wonderful work ladies and thanks so much Toni.


----------



## Gloverbj

Will we still have access to this thread?


----------



## Lurker 2

Gloverbj said:


> Will we still have access to this thread?


Yes! You just won't be able to post, but you can still PM Toni.


----------



## jscaplen

I won't be able to finish mine until June because I don't have it with me here - regretting that decision now.


----------



## craftyone51

jscaplen said:


> I won't be able to finish mine until June because I don't have it with me here - regretting that decision now.


Hey Jane, I saw your stash picture on Ravelry. Wow, I'm sure you can make another beautiful shawl while your away, or is all your stash at your other home?


----------



## TLL

Gloverbj said:


> Will we still have access to this thread?





Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! You just won't be able to post, but you can still PM Toni.


Please PM me anytime. I will get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> Hey Jane, I saw your stash picture on Ravelry. Wow, I'm sure you can make another beautiful shawl while your away, or is all your stash at your other home?


That stash picture was taken before I started buying lace & fingering weight yarn & there was more on the shelf & in boxes to the right of the chimney block. I should be embarrassed.

I took the yarn for about 5 projects with me but last year I started working on a stash for here ... & I ordered yarn the other day as well. My bad!


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> That stash picture was taken before I started buying lace & fingering weight yarn & there was more on the shelf & in boxes to the right of the chimney block. I should be embarrassed.
> 
> I took the yarn for about 5 projects with me but last year I started working on a stash for here ... & I ordered yarn the other day as well. My bad!


Enjoy!  You will get no guilt trips from me.


----------



## craftyone51

jscaplen said:


> That stash picture was taken before I started buying lace & fingering weight yarn & there was more on the shelf & in boxes to the right of the chimney block. I should be embarrassed.
> 
> I took the yarn for about 5 projects with me but last year I started working on a stash for here ... & I ordered yarn the other day as well. My bad!


I'm so envious. Wish I could have a stash like that, or even a quarter of it.


----------



## jscaplen

craftyone51 said:


> I'm so envious. Wish I could have a stash like that, or even a quarter of it.


You might have to build on another room.


----------



## Nonalehm

I have finally finished knitting scarf, grafted using Kitchener st. which in the past I did not do so well, but this looks good. My ends are woven in. Now I will block which will be another first for me. Hope to finish before this forum closes as I am so pleased with this process and have learned so much. Hope to post a picture.


----------



## jscaplen

Nonalehm said:


> I have finally finished knitting scarf, grafted using Kitchener st. which in the past I did not do so well, but this looks good. My ends are woven in. Now I will block which will be another first for me.


Way to go!!!
I know that you must feel very proud of yourself - & rightfully so.


----------



## Miss Pam

Nonalehm said:


> I have finally finished knitting scarf, grafted using Kitchener st. which in the past I did not do so well, but this looks good. My ends are woven in. Now I will block which will be another first for me. Hope to finish before this forum closes as I am so pleased with this process and have learned so much. Hope to post a picture.


That's great! Looking forward to seeing your scarf.


----------



## TLL

Nonalehm said:


> I have finally finished knitting scarf, grafted using Kitchener st. which in the past I did not do so well, but this looks good. My ends are woven in. Now I will block which will be another first for me. Hope to finish before this forum closes as I am so pleased with this process and have learned so much. Hope to post a picture.


Congratulations, Nonalehm! I cannot wait to see a photo of your scarf! That is a wonderful teaching video for the Kitchner stitch, isn't it?! I am so glad you feel good about everything you learned and did in this workshop. :thumbup:


----------



## craftyone51

Nonalehm said:


> I have finally finished knitting scarf, grafted using Kitchener st. which in the past I did not do so well, but this looks good. My ends are woven in. Now I will block which will be another first for me. Hope to finish before this forum closes as I am so pleased with this process and have learned so much. Hope to post a picture.


Nonalehm, I'm so proud of you too. We did all learn so much and now have a beautiful scarf to wear and Toni to thank and Shirley for putting the workshop together. Do you have plans for your next lace project? I have started my "Ashton" and enjoying it immensely. We look forward to seeing your scarf.


----------



## tamarque

Gail DSouza said:


> Here is my Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf finally complete!
> I used Knit Picks Palette Yarn
> I thoroughly enjoyed the workshop!!
> It is my first lace project and I am so pleased with it
> Thank you Toni and Shirley for all the assistance!


Gail--beautiful work and the color is a fav of mine--so rich and deep. Love it!!!!! For a first lace project you did great.


----------



## craftyone51

jscaplen said:


> You might have to build on another room.


Right! Like that's going to happen. I'll just have to find more hiding places.


----------



## Gail DSouza

tamarque said:


> Gail--beautiful work and the color is a fav of mine--so rich and deep. Love it!!!!! For a first lace project you did great.


Thank you Tamarque!
I really enjoyed the project!


----------



## craftyone51

Gail DSouza said:


> Here is my Winter Wonderland Lace Scarf finally complete!
> I used Knit Picks Palette Yarn
> I thoroughly enjoyed the workshop!!
> It is my first lace project and I am so pleased with it
> Thank you Toni and Shirley for all the assistance!


Gail, I didn't see where I commented on your beautiful scarf. You did a wonderful job, and love the color, and showing it with the white background, really makes it stand out. Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Gail DSouza

craftyone51 said:


> Gail, I didn't see where I commented on your beautiful scarf. You did a wonderful job, and love the color, and showing it with the white background, really makes it stand out. Just gorgeous!!


Thank you Susan!


----------



## kaixixang

I'm finally into the body section with the shaded blues...and now find out I have to content myself with the Parade or current Lace Party. Sigh!


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> I'm finally into the body section with the shaded blues...


You are getting so close!!! I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Well ladies, it has been a long week and a half. My daughter didn't tell me until the last minute that she was having surgery for cancer of the uterus. I was a little upset at first because as a mother, I felt I had a right to worry. But I understand her feelings also. She is doing fine and the doctors say it was confined to the uterus wall and was intact. I have been in Santa Monica visiting her. I am a little behind in my knitting and also my typing job but am in the process of trying to catch up. I have both ends and about 20 inches of the center section done on my scarf. I hope I can finish before the class closes. 

Please pray for my daughter Denise. Thank you all my KP friends.

Patsy Ruth


----------



## Gail DSouza

So sorry to hear about your daughter's surgery.
Will be praying for her speedy recovery and that all tests come back clear!
Hugs and God Bless!


----------



## TLL

Patsy Ruth said:


> Well ladies, it has been a long week and a half. My daughter didn't tell me until the last minute that she was having surgery for cancer of the uterus. I was a little upset at first because as a mother, I felt I had a right to worry. But I understand her feelings also. She is doing fine and the doctors say it was confined to the uterus wall and was intact. I have been in Santa Monica visiting her. I am a little behind in my knitting and also my typing job but am in the process of trying to catch up. I have both ends and about 20 inches of the center section done on my scarf. I hope I can finish before the class closes.
> 
> Please pray for my daughter Denise. Thank you all my KP friends.
> 
> Patsy Ruth


You are all in my prayers, Patsy Ruth. I hope for good healing for your daughter. You are so close to done with your scarf.  Take Care, Toni


----------



## jscaplen

Patsy Ruth said:


> ...My daughter didn't tell me until the last minute that she was having surgery for cancer of the uterus....She is doing fine ...


Such a scary time. I guess that she didn't want to worry you if things turned out okay.
I am glad that she is doing well.
You can always pop into the Lace Party to show us your lovely scarf.


----------



## Normaedern

Patsy Ruth, prayers are on their way.


----------



## craftyone51

Wishing your daughter a quick recovery from her surgery.
No need to stress about finishing your scarf, we'll see it when you do get it done.


----------



## Revan

I will not be finished by the end of this class. I decided after "different" yarns, decided to go with my KnitPicks Chroma. I will try and show what I have so far.


----------



## jscaplen

Revan said:


> I will not be finished by the end of this class. I decided after "different" yarns, decided to go with my KnitPicks Chroma. I will try and show what I have so far.


Looks marvelous!


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> I will not be finished by the end of this class. I decided after "different" yarns, decided to go with my KnitPicks Chroma. I will try and show what I have so far.


WOW!!! Each scarf is so different! It is beautiful, Revan!!! You just keep plugging away! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

jscaplen said:


> Looks marvelous!


Ditto from me!


----------



## craftyone51

Revan said:


> I will not be finished by the end of this class. I decided after "different" yarns, decided to go with my KnitPicks Chroma. I will try and show what I have so far.


It's looking wonderful, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Revan

Thank all of you so much. I forgot to mention I love the scarf pattern Toni. Thank you Shirley and Toni for your time and effort for this great class.

Patsy, I am thinking good thoughts for you and your daughter. I am a cancer survivor and my mom had breast cancer so I understand where you are coming from. 

Hope everyone enjoys their upcoming week. Revan


----------



## TLL

Revan said:


> Thank all of you so much. I forgot to mention I love the scarf pattern Toni. Thank you Shirley and Toni for your time and effort for this great class.
> 
> Patsy, I am thinking good thoughts for you and your daughter. I am a cancer survivor and my mom had breast cancer so I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their upcoming week. Revan


Thank you so much, Revan. I am very glad you like the class and the pattern. 

Congratulations on surviving cancer!!! That is wonderful!


----------



## TLL

Hey all of you Winter Wonderland Lace knitters out there. Shirley/Designer and I talked about how so many of you are so close to being done with your scaves. It would be so nice if you would be able to post your them in the parade, so we will be able to keep it open longer.  

Thank you, Shirley! 

Knit Away!!! :thumbup: 

Remember, if you have any questions, I'm as close a post or PM.


----------



## Normaedern

Regan, that is another stunner. The Knit Picks makes it look like a different scarf. Great work.


----------



## Designer1234

TLL said:


> Hey all of you Winter Wonderland Lace knitters out there. Shirley-Designer and I talked about how so many of you are so close to being done with your scarves. It would be so nice if you would be able to post your them in the parade, *so we will keep the workshop open longer*. So keep on with your scarves!
> 
> Thank you, Shirley! :
> 
> Knit Away!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Remember, if you have any questions, I'm as close a post or PM.


Your very welcome Toni - great job ladies!


----------



## Nonalehm

Finished scarf and have pictures. A good adventure


----------



## Revan

Nonalehm, your scarf is beautiful! It looks like it would be warm and cozy to wear on a chilly, winter day.


----------



## jscaplen

Nonalehm said:


> Finished scarf and have pictures. A good adventure


You did a fantastic job. Way to go!
I love it in this colour.


----------



## craftyone51

Nonalehm, It's beautiful. Looks very soft and comfy.


----------



## kaixixang

Nonalehm - Merino, Alpaca, or Acrylic? I love the effect whatever the composition of the yarn!


----------



## TLL

Nonalehm said:


> Finished scarf and have pictures. A good adventure


Beautifully done, Nonalehm! How big did your scarf end up? What kind of yarn did you use? I am glad that you enjoyed this adventure.


----------



## Nonalehm

Thanks to all who have been so affirming of my scarf. I used Deorah Norville sock yarn (50 superwash marino, 25 rayon, 25 bamboo) Soft white. The scarf is 62 inches long, 81/2 inches wide, the center is about 20 inches. Used # 6 neeles.
This is my first lace project and have learned so much. I may even venture again into the world of lace. When I found KP I thought I could not knit socks, so 8 pair of socks and 4 pair of footies later I am still here and enjoying and learning!!


----------



## TLL

Nonalehm said:


> Thanks to all who have been so affirming of my scarf. I used Deorah Norville sock yarn (50 superwash marino, 25 rayon, 25 bamboo) Soft white. The scarf is 62 inches long, 81/2 inches wide, the center is about 20 inches. Used # 6 neeles.
> This is my first lace project and have learned so much. I may even venture again into the world of lace. When I found KP I thought I could not knit socks, so 8 pair of socks and 4 pair of footies later I am still here and enjoying and learning!!


 You go, girl!!! That is just great!!! Have fun!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Nonalehm said:


> Finished scarf and have pictures. A good adventure


ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dintoo

Hi everyone. I,m finally getting around to starting my scarf. Better late than never, I guess. The ones I've seen are gorgeous! Hope mine comes out half as nice. Thanks Toni and Shirley for this wonderful workshop. I'm looking forward to being able to use more charts. I've never said anything like that before! First time for everything, I guess. This continues to be a great learning experience. Sorry for any mistakes in typing. The cat is on my lap and I'm having trrouble typing around her. Can't disturb the cat, you know. Jinny


----------



## TLL

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. I,m finally getting around to starting my scarf. Better late than never, I guess. The ones I've seen are gorgeous! Hope mine comes out half as nice. Thanks Toni and Shirley for this wonderful workshop. I'm looking forward to being able to use more charts. I've never said anything like that before! First time for everything, I guess. This continues to be a great learning experience. Sorry for any mistakes in typing. The cat is on my lap and I'm having trrouble typing around her. Can't disturb the cat, you know. Jinny


Enjoy your cat and your knitting chart experience!!! Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions. I am so glad you are able to get started on your scarf.  Have fun!!!


----------



## JeanJean

I finally have my yarn and will start my scarf. This has been a great experience, learning new skills, and understanding we all have learning curves. Many thanks to you, our leaders!


----------



## TLL

JeanJean said:


> I finally have my yarn and will start my scarf. This has been a great experience, learning new skills, and understanding we all have learning curves. Many thanks to you, our leaders!


I am so excited for you, JeanJean! Please keep us posted on how it is going. We LOVE photos!!! 

P.S. You are very welcome!


----------



## craftyone51

JeanJean said:


> I finally have my yarn and will start my scarf. This has been a great experience, learning new skills, and understanding we all have learning curves. Many thanks to you, our leaders!


Enjoy knitting your scarf, JeanJean. It was so much fun to knit. We will all look forward to seeing your completed masterpiece.


----------



## craftyone51

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. I,m finally getting around to starting my scarf. Better late than never, I guess. The ones I've seen are gorgeous! Hope mine comes out half as nice. Thanks Toni and Shirley for this wonderful workshop. I'm looking forward to being able to use more charts. I've never said anything like that before! First time for everything, I guess. This continues to be a great learning experience. Sorry for any mistakes in typing. The cat is on my lap and I'm having trrouble typing around her. Can't disturb the cat, you know. Jinny


So glad you are able to start your scarf, Jinny. Enjoy knitting it. Does kitty make it hard to knit?


----------



## RosD

I'm finally getting back to knitting your beautifully designed scarf Toni. I'm not going to knit anything else until I have finished it. Thanks so much for your wonderful workshop.&#128158;


----------



## RosD

RosD said:


> I'm finally getting back to knitting your beautifully designed scarf Toni. I'm not going to knit anything else until I have finished it. Thanks so much for your wonderful workshop.💞


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> I'm finally getting back to knitting your beautifully designed scarf Toni. ..


This is looking lovely, Ros. I am kicking myself for not taking mine with me.


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> This is looking lovely, Ros. I am kicking myself for not taking mine with me.


Thank you Jane. I'm about the half way mark with the snowflake. I'm glad I am doing them together. Can yours get posted to you? 💞


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> ...Can yours get posted to you? 💞


That's a good idea but I think that I will just leave it until I get back now. Too much stuff coming up in May.
That's a good idea to do them together.


----------



## TLL

jscaplen said:


> That's a good idea to do them together.


That is a very good idea! I am glad you are able to get back to your scarf, Ros. It is really looking nice! :thumbup:


----------



## nancy787

Very pretty Ros, can't wait to see it finished. This was a fun knit!


----------



## Dintoo

craftyone51 the cat usually sleeps on my lap when I knit, as long as the knitting or needles don't bother her. She's becoming a real lap cat. The scarf is going well, so far, but I don't get much done each day. Slow and steady wins the race, eh? All I've seen so far are beautiful and different. Looking forward to seeing everyone's scarves and shawl's finished. Jinny


----------



## TLL

Dintoo said:


> craftyone51 the cat usually sleeps on my lap when I knit, as long as the knitting or needles don't bother her. She's becoming a real lap cat. The scarf is going well, so far, but I don't get much done each day. Slow and steady wins the race, eh? All I've seen so far are beautiful and different. Looking forward to seeing everyone's scarves and shawl's finished. Jinny


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

I have finished the knitting part, I just have to do the dreaded Kitchener stitch. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreaded even by you, Ros! golly I just try to figure out ways never to have to do it!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> I have finished the knitting part, I just have to do the dreaded Kitchener stitch. 💞


Don't build that up too much, Ros. Once you get into the rhythm of it it goes smoothly & works like magic.
I often wonder how much fiddling around people have to do to get these things figured out. So glad for their efforts, though.


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> I have finished the knitting part, I just have to do the dreaded Kitchener stitch. 💞


You are so fast!!! I would really encourage you to watch that video. It makes the Kitchener so approachable and easy.


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> Dreaded even by you, Ros! golly I just try to figure out ways never to have to do it!!!!!


I just haven't tried it before Julie,so therefore dreaded, I'm hoping I find it easy. 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Don't build that up too much, Ros. Once you get into the rhythm of it it goes smoothly & works like magic.
> I often wonder how much fiddling around people have to do to get these things figured out. So glad for their efforts, though.


Thanks Jane, I'm also grateful for their efforts. 💞


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> You are so fast!!! I would really encourage you to watch that video. It makes the Kitchener so approachable and easy.


Thanks Toni, I managed to do most of the snowflake last night. I knitted the whole scarf together on the same needle. I had about 10 rows of the snowflake to do, but was too tired last night to finish it. Then I just did the diamonds until I almost ran out of yarn. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> I just haven't tried it before Julie,so therefore dreaded, I'm hoping I find it easy. 💞


My problem is exacerbated by the fact that I really need new prescription glasses- but with your knowledge of knitting I am sure you will conquer the grafting (Kitchener stitch) easily!


----------



## RosD

Just finished my scarf, I haven't blocked it yet. I'm going to give it to my darling GD Keira-Lee for her birthday coming up in a few days. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2

RosD said:


> Just finished my scarf, I haven't blocked it yet. I'm going to give it to my darling GD Keira-Lee for her birthday coming up in a few days. 💞


I love it in the white!


----------



## jscaplen

RosD said:


> Just finished my scarf...


Beautiful scarf, Ros


----------



## Normaedern

So stunning :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Just finished my scarf, I haven't blocked it yet. I'm going to give it to my darling GD Keira-Lee for her birthday coming up in a few days. 💞


Perfect timing, Ros! It is beautiful!


----------



## RosD

Lurker 2 said:


> I love it in the white!


Thank you Julie, I think Keira-Lee will love it too. Hope so anyway. 💞


----------



## RosD

jscaplen said:


> Beautiful scarf, Ros


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD

Normaedern said:


> So stunning :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Perfect timing, Ros! It is beautiful!


Thank you Toni. It's a beautiful pattern and thank you so much for your workshop. I really appreciate the time and effort that you have put into this. 💞 Ros.


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni. It's a beautiful pattern and thank you so much for your workshop. I really appreciate the time and effort that you have put into this. 💞 Ros.


Thank you, Ros! I am so glad you were able to participate. I hope you are feeling more comfortable with the Kitchner now. Your scarf turned out so nice!


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ros! I am so glad you were able to participate. I hope you are feeling more comfortable with the Kitchner now. Your scarf turned out so nice!


You're welcome Toni, I'm so I happy that I did, I learnt a lot and I'm very grateful to you. It's a really beautiful pattern Toni and you should be proud. Wait till you read about my Kitchener stitch on LP. 💞


----------



## nancy787

RosD said:


> Just finished my scarf, I haven't blocked it yet. I'm going to give it to my darling GD Keira-Lee for her birthday coming up in a few days. 💞


Wow! That is fabulous in white. I may have to do another one!


----------



## RosD

nancy787 said:


> Wow! That is fabulous in white. I may have to do another one!


Thank you Nancy, it is a beautiful pattern, I can see why you would like to make another one. 💞


----------



## TLL

RosD said:


> Thank you Nancy, it is a beautiful pattern, I can see why you would like to make another one. 💞


  I am glad you like it! Have fun with it and make as many as you want. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> I am glad you like it! Have fun with it and make as many as you want. :thumbup:


Why are you blushing Toni? It's a beautiful pattern. 💞


----------



## nancy787

RosD said:


> Why are you blushing Toni? It's a beautiful pattern. 💞


I agree with Ros--why are you blushing? You should be proud of a wonderful pattern.  :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

Thank you, ladies. This was stepping way out of my comfort zone. I am very glad everyone (all over the world!!!) got so much out of the workshops and that you all enjoyed that pattern so much. ...that would be why. Thank you so much, again.


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> Thank you, ladies. This was stepping way out of my comfort zone. I am very glad everyone (all over the world!!!) got so much out of the workshops and that you all enjoyed that pattern so much. ...that would be why. Thank you so much, again.


You're so welcome Toni. 💞


----------



## craftyone51

RosD said:


> I have finished the knitting part, I just have to do the dreaded Kitchener stitch. 💞


Ros, I had done the Kitchener before this scarf and I was dreading it too. I think you need to have it quiet, be home alone if possible, so no interruptions. Watch the video and then it's all done in a rhythm. It's not too bad. Don't dread it. 
I think it's great that you're doing both sides at the same time, what a novel idea.
Do you knit socks? Maybe that's why you're knitting both sides of the scarf at the same time.
It's going to be beautiful when you finish the dreaded Kitchener Stitch.


----------



## craftyone51

TLL said:


> Thank you, ladies. This was stepping way out of my comfort zone. I am very glad everyone (all over the world!!!) got so much out of the workshops and that you all enjoyed that pattern so much. ...that would be why. Thank you so much, again.


Thank you again from me Toni, it was a great workshop and we all learned so much from you and now have a beautiful scarf. 
I too will make this scarf again, most likely in white.


----------



## RosD

craftyone51 said:


> Ros, I had done the Kitchener before this scarf and I was dreading it too. I think you need to have it quiet, be home alone if possible, so no interruptions. Watch the video and then it's all done in a rhythm. It's not too bad. Don't dread it.
> I think it's great that you're doing both sides at the same time, what a novel idea.
> Do you knit socks? Maybe that's why you're knitting both sides of the scarf at the same time.
> It's going to be beautiful when you finish the dreaded Kitchener Stitch.


Thank you Susan, I have done the Kitchener stitch. It took a while but I'm very happy it's finished. It's been put in a gift box ready for my darling GD Keira-Lee's birthday. 
I have never knitted socks, they always look difficult to me. I quite often knit 2 sleeves together, or the front and back of a jumper or cardigan. It saves constantly measuring to see if the pieces are the same length. If I'm doing a baby jacket. I quite often do the two fronts and back in one piece so there are less seams.💞


----------



## TLL

You are very welcome, Ros, Kathy, and Susan.

Those are such beautiful boxes, Ros!!! What a wonderful way to present a special gift. :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang

Now that I'm in the main body of both sides...I'm considering using one of the new 31 inch circs for doing both at once...kind of magic loop.


----------



## RosD

TLL said:


> You are very welcome, Ros, Kathy, and Susan.
> 
> Those are such beautiful boxes, Ros!!! What a wonderful way to present a special gift. :thumbup:


Thank you Toni, I love boxes for putting gifts in. 💞


----------



## TLL

kaixixang said:


> Now that I'm in the main body of both sides...I'm considering using one of the new 31 inch circs for doing both at once...kind of magic loop.


Could you show photos of how you do that, if you do? It would be very interesting to see.


----------



## Designer1234

*this workshop is now closed*. Thankyou Toni and all the students. The work is absolutely lovely.

Remember there is a wonderful group called the "Lace party" which can be found on the Swaps, Kal..Section. they have some wonderful discussions on classes and TLL is a member as well as some of the other students! Thanks again everyone.

Toni will likely teach another class in the fall. More information to follow


----------



## Designer1234

*The PARADE IS NOW OPEN AT THE FOLLOWING LINK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330034-1.html*

Please post your finished scarves there as you finish them. It doesn't matter how long it takes. It is included in our PARADE LINKS on the main page of the Workshop Section. Please check out the wonderful work there.


----------

